# البيان الصحيح لدين المسيح ... قراءة تحليلية



## ابن الكلمة (15 فبراير 2011)

قرأت منذ فترة كتاب " البيان الصحيح لدين المسيح " لمؤلفه ياسر جبر ، ولم أكن أريد أن أرد على هذا الكتاب إلا إننى وجدت مؤلف الكتاب يذكر بأنه لم يستطع أحد أن يرد على كتابه المذكور !!!! لذلك قررت ألا أرد بل أوضح للقراء المنهج اللا علمى الذى يسير عليه هؤلاء ..... 

1-	خطأ تاريخى (1)

فى (ص 30) يقول المؤلف تحت عنوان [ أهم اعتراضين عند مارتن لوثر ] ثم يذكر الأعتراضين فيكون أولهما [ 1- الأستحالة (القربان المقدس) (أكل الذبيحة الإلهية) – (سر الافخارستيا) ] وفى الحقيقة إن ما يذكره المؤلف هو خطأ تاريخى فمشكلة مارتن لوثر لم تكن فى الافخارستيا فلوثر كان يؤمن بالاستحالة وما زالت الكنيسة اللوثرية تؤمن بالاستحالة . 

+ مارتن لوثر: أصول التعليم المسيحى - الكتاخيسمس الصغير ، ترجمة: المركز اللوثرى للخدمات الدينية فى الشرق الأوسط ببيروت ، ص 26 

2-	 خطأ تاريخى (2)

أثناء حديثه عن مجمع نيقية فى (ص 24) يقول أن المجمع حدد الكتب والرسائل التى تشكل الكتاب المقدس هنا يتحدث المؤلف عن قانونية العهد الجديد أى كيف تم قبول الأسفار المقدسة ورفض الكتب الأبوكريفية ( الاناجيل التى نُسبت للرسل زوراً كإنجيل يهوذا ) فهو يرى أن الكنيسة والسلطة هما اللذان قبلا ورفضا الاناجيل فى يوم وليلة ، وهذا أمر غير واقعى لأن عملية التقنيين أخذت مدة طويلة 

+ Bruce Metzger: Canon of the New Testament, p. 1​
المهم اسمحوا أن أقدم بعض المراجع التى تنفى ما يقوله المؤلف .


يقول البروفيسور بارت إيرمان (اللا أدرى) Bart Ehrman أن الامبراطور قسطنطين لم يكن له أى دور فى تكوين قانونية الكتب المقدسة ، فهو لم يختار الكتب التى تدخل أو تستبعد من القانون ، ولم يأمر بتحطيم الاناجيل الأخرى .

the emperor Constantine had nothing to do with the formation of the canon of ******ure: he did not choose which books to include or exclude, and he did not order the destruction of the Gospels that were left out of the canon ( there were no imperial book burning )​
+ Truth and Fiction in The Da Vinci Code, p. 74​
بل يقول أيضاً أن عملية تقنيين الأسفار لم تكن فى يد شخص واحد أو عدة أشخاص ( مجمع كنسى ) 

It was not (contrary to Teabing’s view) the decision of one person, or even just one group of persons (for example, a church council)​
+ Ibid, p. 75​
وليس إيرمان فقط بل أيضاً يذكر هذا الكلام البروفيسور بروس متزجر Bruce Metzger فى حواره مع الصحفى الشهير لى ستروبل Lee Strobel فى كتابه The Case For Christ 

+ لى ستروبل: القضية المسيح ، ترجمة: سعد مقارى ، ص 84 : 90

ومن جهة الكتاب العرب يقول الدكتور القس فهيم عزيز [ لكن قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد لم تتم فى وقت واحد ، ولم يكفها جيل أو جيلان بل استمرت مدة طويلة ] 

+ فهيم عزيز: المدخل إلى العهد الجديد ـ ص 145 

3-	 خطأ تاريخى (3) 

أثناء حديثه عن مجمع القسطنطينية (ص 24) قال أن المجمع أضاف الجزء الثانى من قانون الايمان الذى يبدأ بـ (حسب تعبيره) [ الذى بدؤوه : نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس الرب المحى المنبثق من الآب ..... ] وهنا أراد أن يوهم القارئ أن قانون الايمان النيقاوى لم يذكر الروح القدس لأنه لم يكن يؤمن بلاهوته ، ثم أتى مجمع القسطنطينية فأضاف عقيدة لاهوت الروح القدس وأضاف النص الخاص بالروح على قانون الايمان النيقاوى . وهذا الكلام منافى للحقيقة التاريخية فقانون الايمان النيقاوى كان ينتهى بـ [ نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس ] ثم جاء مجمع القسطنطينية وأضاف تكملة القانون فأباء نيقية كانوا يؤمنوا بلاهوت الروح القدس يقول البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى [ الثالوث القدوس المبارك واحد فى ذاته بغير انقسام . وعندما يُذكر الآب ، فإن ذلك يتضمن كلمته والروح القدس ] ويقول أيضاً [ الآب يعمل كل الأشياء بالابن فى الروح القدس ، وهكذا تُحفظ وحدانية الثالوث القدوس ] 

+ نقلاً عن / توماس ف. تورانس: الإيمان بالثالوث ، ص 233 

4-	 تعليق على الأخطاء التاريخية

المشكلة التى تواجه المؤلف هو أنه لا يدرك أن آباء الكنيسة حينما يعترفون بلاهوت المسيح فى مجمع نيقية أو لاهوت الروح القدس فى مجمع القسطنطينية هم يقرون و يعترفون بأمر موجود لا جديد ، وأضرب لكم مثالاً للتقريب ، إذا أعلنت الفيفا أن اللاعب أبو تريكة لاعب مهارى سنقول لها شكراً فنحن نعلم ذلك من قبل ، فعندما تعترف الكنيسة بلاهوت المسيح هى لا تقر إيماناً جديداً بل عرف بالايمان الموجود على انه الايمان المستقيم المستلم من الرسل 

5-	 الأمانة العلمية 

يقول المؤلف فى (ص 60) أن الموسوعة الكاثوليكية تقول أن صيغة التعميد (متى 28 : 19 )  قد غيرتها الكنيسة فى القرن الثانى من باسم المسيح لتصبح باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس . 
أنا لدى الموسوعة الكاثوليكية على اللاب فى صورة برنامج فقمت بالبحث عن هذه الآية فى الموسوعة فوجدت الموسوعة تستشهد بالآية كأول دليل على الثالوث لا شك فيه ، وها هى صورة البرنامج .... 







لمعرفة مدى أصالة هذه الآية راجع بحثنا أصالة صيغة التعميد (تحميل)

6-	 كلمة أقنوم 

يقول فى (ص 56) أن كلمة أقنوم لم تُذكر فى الكتاب المقدس ، وهذا كلام خاطئ فكلمة أقنوم هى كلمة سريانية الأصل تقابلها فى اليونانية ὑπόστασις هيبوستاسيس ، وقد وردت هذه الكلمة فى عدة مواضع فى العهد الجديد ، ويهمنى النص الوارد فى ( عب 1 : 3 ) [ الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ ὑπόστασις ] كلمة جوهره هنا يجب أن تترجم أقنومه . 

+ د. إسحق إيليا منسى: تجسد الابن الوحيد ، ص 130 : 134 

وقد قدم الدكتور موريس تاوضروس بحثاً مفصلاً لهذه الآية فى تفسيره لرسالة العبرانين (ص 38 : 44) وسوف أقوم بعمل بحث موسع حول هذه الآية وسأقوم بنشره على المدونة . 

7-	 الثالوث الوثنى 

لا أعلم متى سأتوقف عن الكتابة فى هذا الموضوع ، يقول المؤلف ( ص 90 : 91) أن الثالوث المسيحى أصله وثنى من الهند أو اليونان أو مصر على العموم هناك أربعة اختلافات بين الثالوث الهندى والمسيحى :

أ‌-	تعدد الآلهة .
ب – الانفصال
فالمسيحية تؤمن بإله واحد أما الهند تؤمن بثلاثة آلهة منفصلين لكل إله كيانه ومكان وجوده .
ج- وجود الشر فى الثالوث ( شيفا ) .
بينما المسيحية تؤمن بأن الله هو مصدر الخير والصلاح لا الشر. 
د- الزواج . 
نجد شيفا تزوج خمسة نساء وفشنو اثنين وبراهما امرأة واحدة ، بينما لا نجد فى الثالوث المسيحى زواج أو جنس يقول المؤرخ باشام Basham أنه حين نقارن الثالوث الهندى مع الثالوث المسيحى نجد المقرنة غير متقاربة فالثالوث الهندى يختلف عن المسيحى 

Early western students of Hinduism were impressed by the parallel between the Hindu trinity and that of Christianity. In fact the parallel is not very close, and the Hindu trinity, unlike the Holy Trinity of Christianity, never really "caught on".​
+ Basham, A. L  (1954) . The Wonder That Was India: A Survey of the Culture of the Indian Sub-Continent Before The Coming of the Muslims , New York: Grove Press , pp. 310-311​
أما من جهة الثالوث الفرعونى فسأعيد وأكرر الفراعنة ليس لديهم ثالوث وإنما تاسوع هو تاسوع هليوبليس (راجع / د. أحمد على عجيبة: دراسات فى الأديان الوثنية القديمة ، ص 98 ) ونجد بين الثالوث المسيحى والتاسوع الفرعونى نفس الاختلافات بين الثالوث المسيحى والهندى تعدد الآلهة ، الانفصال ... إلخ . 

أما من جهة الفكر اليونانى الأفلاطونى فلا يمكننى تلخيص الفروقات الآن ولكن هناك العديد من الدراسات التى وضحت الفرق بين الفكر اليونانى والمسيحى 
لمعرفة الاختلاف مع الهللينية راجع/ توماس ف. تورانس: مرجع سابق ، ص 96 : 109 
وستجدون أى كتاب دراسى يتحدث عن (الكلمة – اللوغوس) سيوضح الفرق بين الفكر اليونانى والمسيحى .

8-	 الأرض دحاها 

رغم أننى لا أحب أن أكتب فى الاسلاميات ولكننى سأكتب هذه الجزئية لأوضح كيف يفكر المؤلف ... 

يقول تعليقاً على آية (النازعات 30) " وَالْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ دَحَاهَا  " (ص 198) [ الدحية تعنى بيضة فى لغة العرب ] ويقصد هنا أن الأرض كبيضة النعام وبالتالى تكون إشارة لكروية الأرض ، على الرغم أنه لم يذكر معجم عربى واحد يؤكد كلامه ، وفى الحقيقة أنه لا يوجد معجم عربى واحد يذكر ما يقوله المؤلف ، وهذا ليس كلامى بل أيضاً كلام الدكتور خالد منتصر (راجع/ وهم الاعجاز العلمى ، ص 27) يقول ابن منظور
 [دحا الدَّحْوُ: البَسْطُ. دَحَا الأَرضَ يَدْحُوها دَحْواً: بَسَطَها.
وقال الفراء في قوله عز وجل: والأَرض بعد ذلك دَحاها، قال: بَسَطَها؛ قال شمر: وأَنشدتني أَعرابية:

الحمدُ لله الذي أَطاقَا،
بَنَى السماءَ فَوْقَنا طِباقَا،
ثم دَحا الأَرضَ فما أَضاقا

قال شمر: وفسرته فقالت دَحَا الأَرضَ أَوْسَعَها؛ وأَنشد ابن بري لزيد بن عمرو بن نُفَيْل:

دَحَاها، فلما رآها اسْتَوَتْ         على الماء، أَرْسَى عليها الجِبالا

ودَحَيْتُ الشيءَ أَدْحاهُ دَحْياً: بَسَطْته، لغة في دَحَوْتُه؛ حكاها اللحياني. وفي حديث عليّ وصلاتهِ،
رضي الله عنه: اللهم دَاحِيَ المَدْحُوَّاتِ، يعني باسِطَ الأَرَضِينَ ومُوَسِّعَها، ويروى؛ دَاحِيَ المَدْحِيَّاتِ.
والدَّحْوُ: البَسْطُ. يقال: دَحَا يَدْحُو ويَدْحَى أَي بَسَطَ ووسع. والأُدْحِيُّ والإدْحِيُّ والأُدْحِيَّة والإدْحِيَّة
والأُدْحُوّة:مَبِيض النعام في الرمل، وزنه أُفْعُول من ذلك، لأَن النعامة تَدْحُوه برِجْلها ثم تَبِيض فيه
وليس للنعام عُشٌّ. ومَدْحَى النعام: موضع بيضها، وأُدْحِيُّها: موضعها الذي تُفَرِّخ فيه. قال ابن بري:
ويقال للنعامة بِنْتُ أُدْحِيَّةٍ ] (لسان العرب ـ مادة "دحا")

وكذلك أيضاً فهمها المفسرين يقول الطبرى إمام المفسرين : 

[ حدثنا بشر، قال: ثنا يزيد، قال: ثنا سعيد، عن قتادة { والأرْضَ بَعْدَ ذلكَ دَحاها }: أي بسطها.
حدثني محمد بن خلف، قال: ثنا رَوّاد، عن أبي حمزة، عن السديّ { دَحاها } قال: بسطها.
حدثنا ابن بشار، قال: ثنا عبد الرحمن، قال: ثنا سفيان: دحاها: بسطها. ] 

والآن دعونا و الآن دعونا نثبت بطلان تفسيره من القرآن ذاته حيث جاء فى سورة ( النازعات : 27 ـ  33 )  

[ أَأَنتُمْ أَشَدُّ خَلْقاً أَمِ السَّمَاء بَنَاهَا رَفَعَ سَمْكَهَا فَسَوَّاهَا , وَأَغْطَشَ لَيْلَهَا وَأَخْرَجَ ضُحَاهَا , وَالْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ دَحَاهَا .] 

أى أن الدحو حدث بعد الليل والنهار ، وهنا نطرح هذا السؤال المنطقى الذى يثبت بطلان تفسيره : 

أي ليل وضحى هذا الذي تتكلم عنه الآية إن لم تكن الأرض قد أخذت شكلها الكروي ودارت حول نفسها لتنتج الليل والضحى؟؟ 

إلى هنا أكتفى ، وليبارك الله أعمالنا ....


----------



## apostle.paul (17 فبراير 2011)

*دى اخطاء شنيعة متخرجش من طفل مسيحى
تعليقاتى فى نقط بسيطة مع ان ايدى بتاكلنى اضربه كل قلم وقلم بس المواضيع قديمة وزهقنا منها
1-اولا بالنسبة لايمان مارتن لوثر انا لا اعرف صراحا موقفه من الافخارستيا والاستحالة  
2-ثانيا بالنسبة للقانون دا يظهر جهل مدقع بالنقد الاعلى قانونية اسفار العهد الجديد لا علاقة لها بمجمع نيقية من اساسه اذا كان الحوار الدائر بين الاساقفة ال318 المنعقدين فيه وبين اريوس كان على اساس الاسفار القانونية يبقى ازاى يا فتك قرروها وفى طرفين مختلفين فى العقيدة والاتنين بيتحاوروا من خلال نص واحد 
للاسف الجهل بالنقد الاعلى والقانون  اصبح من المسلمات المحمدية هما بحاجة لدروس تعليمية فى كل فروع الاهوت المسيحى

ثانيا مجمع القسطنطينية والوهية الروح القدس 
هو مين السابق لمين يا استاذ ياللى معندكش ذرة عقل 
الاعتراض ولا الرد على الاعتراض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الهرطقة اللى بتظهر الاول ولا الرد على الهرطقة اللى بيظهر الاول؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى لو انعقد الان مجمع البحوث الاسلامية للرد على هرطقة ظهرت معنى كدا ان الرد سيكون مبتكر ام من اساس عقيدة موجودة؟؟؟؟؟
وان كانت العقيدة غير موجودة فبماذا حكمنا على افكار مقدونيوس بالهرقوطية؟؟؟
ايه العقليات المعوقة دى
 ماعلاقة صياغة عقيدة ابائية فى قانون واضح بالعقيدة نفسها
هو مين سابق لمين القانون ولا العقيدة الىل تم على اساسها صياغة القانون
الابن من جنس الاب فى عقيدة الكنيسة من قبل ان يهرطق اريوس 
الروح القدس هو الله فى عقيدة الكنيسة من قبل ان يهرطق مقدونيوس*

*النقطة المضحكة والمبكية فى ان واحد انه بعد ان اثبت جهله بالنقد الاعلى والقانونية يظهر جهلا بالنقد الادنى النصى 
ويقول على نص لم يرد مخطوط واحد فى العهد الجديد كله لم يذكر فيه النص وهى صيغة التعميد 
مفيش مخطوط واحد مفهوش النص 
 نص ساحق ولا يوجد شبهه نقدية واحدة او عالم نقد نصى واحد علق عليه وياتى جاهل بالنقد النصى ويقول هذا النص غير اصيل نقول له وبكل فخر طز فيك وطز كبير اوى ومنتظرين مخطوط واحد لانجيل متى لا يوجد فيه النص يااستاذ بل من اقدم الشواهد نفسه هو تعاليم الاباء الرسل ونسخة خابوريس الارامية 
بلاش تتدخل فى النص دا علشان هتتطلع قفاك عليه اختام لا حصر لها 

ويبين جهلا فى كلمة اقنوم ولا يعرف مصدرها السريانى وسبق ونقشنا كلمة اقنوم سريانيا ومعناها فى عقيدة الاباء مش ناقصين جهل مش فاهمين اقروا واتعلموا واسالوا

 الثالوث الوثنى عته وتخلف 
لو مسيحتنا اخذت الثالوث من عقيدة سابقة فجذورها من اليهودية المؤمنين بالوهيم الواحد الجامع 
ومؤمنين بممرا يهوه(كلمته)وروح يهوه
بطلوا جهل يا مسلمين وكلام عفى عنه الزمن وشوفوا حاجة عدلة تقولوها 
*


----------



## Critic (17 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع رائع يا اخ ابن الكلمة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## bob (17 فبراير 2011)

> *بطلوا جهل يا مسلمين وكلام عفى عنه الزمن وشوفوا حاجة عدلة تقولوها*


*اخي شمس الحق يا ريت كنت تقولوا وحده وحده مش تصدمهم كده:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol*:
*شكرا ليك ابن الكلمة علي الموضوع*


----------



## ابن الكلمة (17 فبراير 2011)

أشكر جميع الأعضاء الذين تعبوا فى قراءة الموضوع وكتابة تعليقاتهم المشجعة والمفيدة 
ربنا يبارككم ....


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 فبراير 2011)

> *وفى الحقيقة إن ما يذكره المؤلف هو خطأ تاريخى فمشكلة مارتن لوثر لم تكن فى الافخارستيا فلوثر كان يؤمن بالاستحالة وما زالت الكنيسة اللوثرية تؤمن بالاستحالة .
> *


​


> *
> *​





> *1-اولا بالنسبة لايمان مارتن لوثر انا لا اعرف صراحا موقفه من الافخارستيا والاستحالة
> *





> *
> *​




*اسمحولي ارد علي النقطه دي مش عشان تحيز طائفي ولا اي شئ عشان بس اكمل انا الرد علي شبهات الاخ الجاهل المسلم*

*نعم الكنيسه اللوثريه و الانجليكانيه(هما مش فارقين) تؤمنان بالاستحاله*

*و بيقولوا دم و جسد المسيح مش رمز ولا حاجه*

*دا من باب الرد علي الاخ المسلم الجاهل و من باب العلم بالشئ بما ان الاخ شمس الحق لا يعلم موقف لوثر من الاستحاله*

*الي استحاله بقي هو عقل المسلم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*سلام المسيح*​​​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اسمحولي ارد علي النقطه دي مش عشان تحيز طائفي ولا اي شئ عشان بس اكمل انا الرد علي شبهات الاخ الجاهل المسلم*
> 
> *نعم الكنيسه اللوثريه و الانجليكانيه(هما مش فارقين) تؤمنان بالاستحاله*
> 
> ...



*ده صحيح الكنيسة اللوثرية تختلف عن باقى الكنائس البروتستانت بأنهم تؤمن بحضور الرب فى شكل الخبز والخمر فى سر التناول يعنى هما مش عندهم اى مشكلة فى الاستحاله 
سواء هما او Anglican church 

طيب كان قال حد تانى غير الكنيسة اللوثرية بالذات ومارتن لوثر لكن هنقول ايه ربنا يرحم 

باقى الحاجات مش عارفه الصراحة يعنى اقول فيها ايه متختلفش عن النقطة بتاعت لوثر الحقيقة يعنى 

هههههه بقى اية التعميد عايز يعمل عليها نقد نصى ؟؟؟؟؟؟مش عارفه اقول, الكلام يعجز عن الوصف 

ربنا يباركك اخ ابن الكلمة بحث رائع وربنا يفتح العقول 


*


----------



## محب مايكل (18 فبراير 2011)

موضوع رائع 

اشكرك على الرد الواضح

والمضحك هو رؤوية السقطات الثقافية للكتاب المسلمين عند تحليل المسيحية

واعتقد ذلك بسبب رغبتهم بتشويه صورة المسيحية للقراء المسلمين  وهو ماينعكس على اطروحات اخواننا المسلمين  التي نراها بالمنتديات حول المسيحية 

لأن اطروحات القران حول المسيحية ظهر كذبها فيحاولون يكذبوا على المسيحية ويزرعوا اكاذيب لأن من يدرس المسيحية لديه ثقافة اكثر عنها من كاتب القران

سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## عم شاكشك (18 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة على  محمد واله واصحابه اجمعين النبى المجتبى الصادق عين الحياة الامين 
1- فيما يخص مارتن لوثر نص ما جاء فى الكتاب هو الاتى
 
(كان أهم اعتراضين عند "مارتن لوثر":
1- الاستحالة ( القربان المقدس )- أكل الذبيحية الإلهية - "سر الإفخارستيا":
وهي من الشعائر المسيحية حيث يقوم الراهب باختيار رغيف من الخبز ثم تلاوة صلوات عليه ويعتقد المسيحيون أن المسيح ( ربهم ) , يتجسد في الخبز تجسدا" كاملا" فمن يأكل الخبز فقد أكل جسد المسيح "الرب " ليثبت فيه.
كما أن من يشرب الخمر في القداس فقد شرب من دم الرب ، فيكون الرب فيه يعطيه قوة وينير له الطريق ، ولا تزال بقية الطوائف عدا البروتستانت تمارس هذا الطقس)
والكاتب لم يخطىء فلوثر لم يعتقد بالاستحاله فقط وانما رفض ان تكون الافخارستيا سرا ايضا بل اعتبرها وصيه او فريضه لذا لا يمارسها البروتستانت دائما وانما فى الاعياد والاحتفالات من باب الاحتفال فقط
ولا يعتقدون بانها سرا لانهم لايؤمنون بالاسرار اصلا
وهذا ما يؤكده  موقع الانبا تكلا فى توضيحه لمجمل الخلافات مع البروتستانت فمن ضمن ما اورد
*- لا يؤمنون بسر الافخارستيا*
فى البروتستانتية لا توجد قداسات، ولا ذبيحة إلهية، ولا يؤمنون بإستحالة الخبز والخمر، إلى الجسد والدم الأقدسين، وهكذا لا يوجد تناول من هذه الأسرار المقدسة، وكل ما يفعلونه لتنفيذ وصية الرب (أنجيل لوقا 22:19) هو احتفال فى بعض المواسم، فيه كسر الخبز، لمجرد الذكرى، ويدعون ذلك فريضة وليس سراً كنسياً.وهكذا فأنه لا يوجد مذبح فى الكنائس البروتستانتية، لأنه لا توجد ذبيحة...يستثنى من ذلك الانجليكان (الأسقفيين)، فعندهم مذابح وقداسات، ويؤمنون بإستحالة الخبز والخمر إلى الجسد والدم...  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.وهنا ايضا يؤكدون على ان البروتستانت لا يؤمنون بالاسرار
*- عدم إيمانهم بأسرار الكنيسة السبعة*
وإن وجد عندهم شئ من ذلك، لا يسمونه سراً. مثال ذلك: يوجد زواج عند البروتستانت، ولكنه مجرد رابطة أو عقد بين اثنين، وليس سراً كنسياً. كذلك توجد عندهم معمودية، ولكنها ليست سراً كنسياً بكل فاعليته... ويسمونها فريضة.
http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS-Answers/03-Questions-Related-to-Theology-and-Dogma__Al-Lahoot-Wal-3akeeda/072-Disagreement-with-Protestant.html
فهذا ما اعتقد به لوثر دو البلاهه المفرطه ولا خطأ على الكاتب
2- فيما يخص مجمع نيقيه
نص ما قيل

(مجمع "نيقية" سنة 325م.
عقد هذا المجمع لخلاف حول ألوهية المسيح فقد نادى البعض بألوهية المسيح ورفضها البعض منهم آريوس وأتباعه ، مما دعا الإمبراطور "قسطنطين الكبير" وهو أول من آمن مِن أباطرة الرومان بالمسيحية ، ودعا جميع كنائس المسكونة للاجتماع .
أخذ في المجمع قرارات أهمها: 
( أ) القول بألوهية المسيح ونزوله ليصلب تكفيرًا عن خطيئة البشر.
(ب) اختار المجمع الكتب وبعض الرسائل لتكوين الكتاب المقدس وتدمير ما عداها من رسائل وأناجيل. ​
 
(ج) إصدار قانون الإيمان النيقاوي . )​الكاتب هنا لا يقصد ان العهد الجديد اكتمل تماما فى هذا المجمع فالمعروف ان العهد الجديد ظل فتره طويلا جدا تصل لقرون حتى وصل الى ما هو عليه الان بل العهد القديم نفسه
فقد كانت هناك اسفار مرفوضه فى عصر ومقبوله فى اخر ومقبوله فى عصر ومرفوضه فى اخر ومقبوله عند كنيسه ومرفوضه عند اخره ومقبول عند اب لكنيسه ثم مرفوضه عند اتباع كنيسته بعد ذلك والعكس 
وهكذا فلا يوجد عاقل يعنى اطلاقا ان المجمع هو من حدد الشكل الذى عليه اليوم  العهد الجديد
وانما عنى  الكاتب ان المجمع قام بحرق كل الاناجيل والرسائل التى تخالف ايمانه واختار ما توافقه من اناجيل ورسائل
ولم يحدد الكاتب او يقصد ان ما اختاره المجمع هو ما بين ايدينا الان وانما عنى انه شيئا منه
قد يكون جزء منه او مغاير له المهم انه يتطابق معه ولو فى القليل
هذا ما قاله الكاتب 
لم يقل ان المجمع اختار الاناجيل والرسائل التى كونت الكتاب المقدس الذى بين ايدينا الان وانما قال انه اختار الاناجيل والرسائل لتكوين الكتاب المقدس وحسب بغض النظر عن ان يكون ذلك هو الشكل النهائى له او انه لم يضاف له شىء بعد فهذه قضيه اخرى
اما ما تحدث عنه برت ايرمان فهو صحيح وهو شهاده على الكتاب المقدس لا له
فهو يؤكد ان الكتاب المقدس خضع لاجتهادات عديده على مر العصور
وبالعكس لو اعتبرنا ان الكاتب اخطأ فخطأه ذلك انصف الكتاب المقدس ولم يضره بان جعله كتل واحده متفق عليها منذ القدم ولكن ذلك لم يحدث بل للاسف لم يعنى هذا هو الاخر
وايضا لا حرج عليه
3- فيما يخص مجمع القسطنطينيه
الكاتب ايضا لم يخطىء فهو لم يقل ان مجمع نيقيه لم يتعرض للروح القدس وانما ذكر ان مجمع القسطنطينيه عقد لتحديد الوهية الروح القدس 
وببساطه نعرض نص قانون مجمع نيقيه
(نؤمن بإلهٍ واحد، آبٍ قادر على كل شيء، صانع كل الأشياء المرئيّة واللامرئيّة.






وبربٍ واحدٍ يسوع المسيح، ابن الله،





مولود الآب الوحيد، أي من جوهر الآب،





إله من إله، نور من نور، إلهٌ حق من إلهٍ حق، مولود غير مخلوق، مساوٍ للآب في الجوهر،






الذي بواسطتهِ كل الأشياء وُجِدَت، تلك التي في السماء وتلك التي في الأرض.





الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر
ومن أجل خلاصنا نزلَ وتجسَّد، تأنَّس، تألَّم وقام في اليوم الثالث






[و] صعدَ إلى السماوات، آتٍ ليدين الأحياء والأموات،





وبالروح القدس.





*126-* أما أولئكَ الذين يقولون: "كان هناك وقتٌ فيهِ {الكلمة} لم يكن"، و:"قبل أن يكون مولوداً لم يكن" وبأنّهُ وُجِدَ ممّا هو غير موجود أو يقولون عن كيان ابن الله أنهُ من شخص أو جوهرٍ آخر أو {أنه} _مخلوق _[ـ !] أو أنهُ متحولٌ أو متغَيِّرٌ، {أولئكَ} الكنيسة الجامعة تحرمهم.)
http://198.62.75.1/www1/ofm/1god/simboli/niceno2.htm
فبالتالى ذكر مجمع نيقيه الروح القدس وانه يؤمن بها ولكنه لم يحدد ماهيتها 
هل هى اله ام  مخلوق
وكالعاده دب الخلاف  بين الجميع فكان الحل هو انعقاد مجمع القسطنطينيه ليحل هذا الخلاف ويقضى بالوهيتها
فاضاف مجمع القسطنطينيه  الجزء الخاص بالروح القدس وماهيتها قائلا
(وبالروح القدس الرب المحيي، المُنبثِق من الآب، الذي هو مع الآب والابن مسجودٌ لهُ ومُمجَّد، الناطق بالأنبياء.
​(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



والكاتب تكلم عن تلك الاضافه  لا اكثر
لان الروح القدس فى نيقيه لم يكن محدد الموقف منها 
بل ان مكدونيوس اسقف القسطنطينيه نفسه نادى بان الروح القدس مخلوق لذا عقد ذلك المجمع لتوضيح الوهيتها
وبالتالى لا ضير على الكاتب ايضا
4- مسالة المجامع التى تعقد لا تعقد لايمان موجود اصلا وانما لمشكله فى الايمان وتناقضات واختلافات واراء متداخله وهذا كان فى كل مرحله بداية من المسيح وطبيعته هل هو اله ام ابن ام مخلوق
ثم علاقته بالاب مساوى له اقل منه 
ثم الروح القدس مخلوقه ام اله مساوى ام اقل
ثم مريم ام الله -تتحمل الخطيئه الاصليه -حبلت بلادنس -لها لاهوت ام لا الخ
كلها مشاكل فى الايمان وتناقضات 
والمجمعات لا تقر ايمانا موجود فعلا بل تختار ما بين الاراء وتستقر عليه وتعلن ان هذا هو الصحيح والصواب وما عداه باطل 
وان المجمع معصوم ولا يخطىء ومؤيد بالروح القدس التى استقر تاليهه فيما بعد اصلا  الخ
كى يتم صبغ قرار المجمع بانه لا رد له
فبالتالى ما تقره المجامع موجود فعلا ولكن حوله ايمانيات اخرى تختار منها المجامع ما يتوافق مع اهواءها بل كانت تضطر لتعديل الاناجيل لكى تتفق مع ما تريد
كانت تتبع اسلوب البيضه قبل الدجاجه لا الدجاجه قبل البيضه
5-مسالة الموسوعه الكاثوليكيه الكاتب قال ما نصه
( جاء في الموسوعة الكاثوليكية: إن الصيغة التعميدية قد غيرتها الكنيسة في القرن الثاني من باسم يسوع (عيسى) المسيح لتصبح باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.)
فما يعنيه الكاتب فى الموسوعه الكاثوليكيه هو ما نقلته فى التعميد وليس فى الثالوث
كاتب قال ان الموسوعه تحدثت عن التغير فى الصيغه التعميديه وليس تحت بند الثالوث
وربما تكون الموسوعه بينت فى التعميد انه تم تغيره ثم استشهدت به كدليل على الثالوث وهذا تناقض يعود للموسوعه لا للكاتب
مثل ما هو موجود فى كافة الكتب عن نص الذين يشهدون فى السماء بعضها تورده والاخرى لا او تورده على انه مضاف او مفسر بكسر السين
هذا ليس من شأن الكاتب هو تحدث عن التعميد فى الموسوعه وليس الثالوث
وقد اورد ادله اخرى ايضا غير الموسوعه الكاثوليكيه منها
(جاء في تفسير تيندالTendal)) للعهد الجديد: إن من المؤكد أن الكلمات "باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" ليست النص الحرفي لما قال عيسى، ولكن إضافة دينية لاحقة.)
وهناك استشهادات عديده اخرى
6-الكاتب فيما يتعلق بكلمة اقنوم ايضا لم يخطىء
فهو قال انها لم ترد فى ايا من اسفار العهد القديم وهو مصيب لما
لغة العهد القديم عى العبريه افتراضيا اما العهد الجديد فنصوصه الاصليه هى اليونانيه 
ولا فى هذه ولا تلك ذكرت كلمة اقنوم 
فالكلمه المقصود بها اقنوم هى كلمه سريانيه وليس يونانيه والاصل فى العهد الجديد انه يونانى لا سريانى 
فاقنوم باليونانى تعنى هيبوستايس 
اما كلمةايقون εικονα
فهى تعنى صوره او شكل او ايقونه ولا تعنى اقنوم التى تعنى شخص او جوهر
وبالتالى لم يخطىء الكاتب حين قال انها لم ترد فى كل اسفار الكتاب المقدس لانه يعنى بلغته الاصليه وليس بعض الترجمات 
وكما بينا من قبل ان كلمة اقنوم باليونانيه هى هيبوستايس وهى لم تذكر بالكتاب المقدس
7-مسالة وثنية الثالوث فالثالوث موجود فى كل الاديان الوثنيه
مسالة انه منفصل او متصل لا تؤدى لجديد المهم انه ثالوث وهذا فى حد ذاته دليل على وثنية الثالوث
اما عن ثالوث الهند فالمعلومات عنه متناقضه ومضطربه ولا يصح ان ناخذ باى معلومه الصحيح ان ناخذ الموثقه فقط
والمؤكد ان هناك فى كل الاديان ثالوث منهم المتصل ومنهم المنفصل
كما ان كرشنا وبوذا وميثرا الخ متشابهين جدا مع المسيح بل هم المسيح نفسه
كما ان اقوال بوذا نسخه طبق الاصل من اقوال العهد الجديد
والفراعنه عندهم ثالوث واضح هو ايزيس واوزوريس وحورس
ومسالة الاختلافات البسيطه لا قيمة لها كما انها محل شد وجذب ولكن الارجح هو التشابه التام فى معظم الثالوثات
اما عن الكلمه فاول مخترع لها هو افلاطون وان كان له ايمان مختلف بها الا ان ماهيتها وطبيعتها لا تختلف اطلاقا عن المسيحيه
وهذا جزء لن نطيل فيه فهو محل بحث طويل ولكن نقدم مختصر بسيط فيه
8-مسالة كروية الارض لها عدة ادله كثيره جدا من القراّن الكريم والسنه النبويه واجماع العلماء
على راسها قول الله تعالى
يكور الليل على النهار ويكور النهار على الليل
صدق الله العظيم 
وهذا لا يحدث الا اذا كانت الارض كرويه
مسالة تفسير الكاتب للدحو على انه التكوير هى محل اجتهاد بين العلماء منهم من قال انه كورها ومنهم من قال انه بسطها
والارجح ان الله سبحانه وتعالى عنى منها البسط لا التكوير الذى دلل عليه فى اّيات اخرى 
بل ان كلمة دحى  هى اعجاز ولكن بامر اخر يخص الارض غير كرويتها وانما فى بداية نشاتها
والكاتب ايضا لم يخطىء لان هذا اجتهاد منه اعتمد فيه ايضا على الادله
ولا ضير​


----------



## محب مايكل (18 فبراير 2011)

يا اخ العرب باين انك ماتفقه شي بالبروتستانت 

البروتستانت ليس كنيسة واحدة 

الكنيسة اللوثرية والانغليكانية والايبوسكبيليان يؤمنون بالتحول الحقيقي 

وهؤلاء يمثلون السواد الاكبر من البروتستانت  

انا لا اعلم الى متى تواصلون تضليلكم وتكررون تضليلكم

مارتن لوثر لم ينكر وجود الرب في سر التناول


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*الاخ داخل يجادل في لوثر و كدا و انا موجوده*

*طب نعمل ايه بقي؟؟؟هههههههههههههههههههههههه ناس مش عايزه تفهم*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 فبراير 2011)

> اما كلمةايقون εικονα



*هاهاهاها
هى الكلمة دي بتتنطق أيقون ؟ *


----------



## محب مايكل (19 فبراير 2011)

التعميد بالاب والابن والروح القدس موجود منذ قدم المسيحية 


في كتاب ديداخي او المعروف بكتاب تعاليم الرسل ال12  ( كتب سنة 50 ميلادي  وهو كتاب مسيحي لكن لم ينسب الى رسل المسيح )

:
نعمد بهذه الطريقة , قولك اولا , اعمد باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس , في ماء نقي ولكن اذا ليس لديك ماء نقي اذا عمد في اي ماء ..........

ديداخي 7

تاتيان السوري  تلميذ القديس واب الكنيسة justin martyr كتب 

في الإنجيل الرباعي 55  الذي جمعه سنة 170 من انجيل متى يقول  يسوع فيه : عمدوهم  باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس

القديس hippolytus of rome 

كتب في  كتابه تقاليد الرسل 21  سنة 215 ميلادي 

عندما شخص سيعمد  ينزل الى الماء  , الشخص الذي سيعمده يضع يده عليه ويساله : هل تؤمن بالله  , الاب له كل المجد ؟  والمعمد يجب ان يقول :اؤمن ثم  سيعمده مرة ويساله من جديد هل تؤمن بيسوع المسيح ...؟  والمعمد سيجيب اؤمن ثم سيعمده من جديد ويساله هل تؤمن بالروح القدس والكنيسة المقدسة وقيامة الجسد ؟  سيجيب أؤمن  ثم سيعمده مرة ثالثة 

ترتليانوس من قرطاج كتب في كتابه against praxeas 26 سنة 218 ميلادي

واخيرا امرهم  بالتعميد عن طريق الاب والابن والروح القدس  وليس عن طريق الله احادي الشخصية  , وفي الحقيقية ليس مرة بل 3 مرات  وفي كل مرة يذكر اسمهم 


أوريجانوس الاسكندرية  كتب في كتابه com****ry on romans 5:8   المكتوب سنة 248 

لماذا ؟ عندما  الرب بنفسه قال  لتلاميذه انهم يجب ان يعمدوا كل الناس باسم الاب والاب والروح القدس  , هل الرسول (بولس) استخدم اسم المسيح فقط  بالتعميد , قائلا (( من تعمد  بالمسيح )) في الحقيقة  المعمودية الشرعية  هي فقط باسم الثالوث 

هههههههه تعبت وانا اترجم اللستة طويلة ولازلت بالقرن الثالث ميلادي والاخ يقول القرون الوسطى !!!


----------



## ابن الكلمة (19 فبراير 2011)

*صراحة أنا لن أتحدث عن فكر مارتن لوثر ، لأننى وضعت مرجعى كتاب لوثر نفسه .... 
ولن أتحدث فى اللاهوت المقارن احتراماً لقواعد المنتدى .... 

ربنا يباركم جميعاً ، لأن تعليقاتكم البسيطة كافية للتوضيح ..... *


----------



## Desert Rose (19 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *الاخ داخل يجادل في لوثر و كدا و انا موجوده*
> 
> *طب نعمل ايه بقي؟؟؟هههههههههههههههههههههههه ناس مش عايزه تفهم*​



*ههههه تخيلى ياتروث بيتكلموا عن لوثر وانا وانتى موجودين ؟؟؟؟؟

طيب كانوا اختاروا حد تانى غير لوثر والكنيسة اللوثرية ,ربنا ينور العقول 
*


----------



## عم شاكشك (19 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين ملىء السموات والاراضين
والصلاة على الماحى العاقب المتوكل طه صلى الله عليه وسلم
1-مسالة لوثر مرة اخرى 
قضية لوثر تتلخص بما يلى لوثر لا يؤمن بالاستحاله اصلا وانما يؤمن ان الخبز والخمر يضاف لهما دم وجسد المسيح لكن لا يتحولان الى دم وجسد المسيح بل يضافوا لهما 
بمعنى انه لا يؤمن بالتحول وانما يؤمن بالاضافه وهو بالتالى لا يؤمن بالاستحاله
وهذا ليس كلامى وانما كلام موقع كنيسة القديسة تيريزيا بحلب
ونصه
(لم يرفض لوثر "الحضور الحقيقي" لجسد المسيح في سر الأفخارستيا لكنه رفض مفهوم "التحول الجوهري"، ففي نظره جوهر الخبز والخمر لا يتحولان بل يضاف إليهما جوهر جسد المسيح و دمه، ويفسر وجود جوهرين معاً من خلال مثل الحديد الذي يوضع في النار فيبقى جوهره على ما هو عليه ولكن يضاف إليه جوهر النار كما يشبه وجود جوهرين في الإفخارستيا بوجود طبيعتين في شخص المسيح الطبيعة الإلهية والطبيعة الإنسانية.)
http://www.terezia.org/section.php?id=892
وهذا البحث للقس حنا جرجس الخضرى عن مارتن لوثر حياته وتعاليمه
(لقد ناقش هؤلاء بعض المشاكل العقائدية، ولكن المشكلة الكبرى التي وقفوا أمامها وقتا طويلا والتي لم يستطيعوا حتى في نهاية الاجتماع ان يجدوا لها حلا نهائيا وكاملا. كانت مشكلة العشاء الرباني. فقد عرف لوثر حدة الطبع وصلابة الرأي، فمنذ ان وصل إلى ماربورج كتب امامه تحت غطاء المائدة التي جلسوا حولها كلمات السيد "هذا هو جسدي" فعندما كان يتكلم زونكلي عن معنى رمزي أو استعاري كان لوثر يرفع غطاء المائدة فيتذكر ما تعهد به من التمسك بوجود جسد الرب حقيقة في الخبز والخمر. ولقد أعلن بأنه لا يجب بأي حال من الأحوال التضحية بالحق الكتابي لحل المشكلة السياسية. ولقد تمسك كل طرف من الطرفين بآرائه. فان زونكلي وأتباعه رأوا في العشاء الرباني مجرد ذكرى لموت المسيح، ومسئولية نشر البشارة إلى ان يجيء. وأما لوثر وبعض أتباعه فقد تمسكوا بعقيدة ان المسيح موجود حقيقة لحما ودما في الخبز والخمر. لقد رفض لوثر العقيدة الكاثوليكية التي تعلم بالتحويل أو التغير الكلي والجزئي للخبز والخمر، لكنه لم يقبل ان يكون العشاء الرباني مجرد ذكرى. اشتد النزاع بين الفريقين لدرجة ان لوثر لم يقبل حتى ان يدعوا الفريق الاخر أخوة ما لم يقبلوا عقيدة حلول جسد المسيح كاملا في الخبز والخمر. لا شك اننا نأسف لهذه الروح التي أظهرها لوثر إزاء اخوة في المسيح وبالرغم من ذلك فقد استطاعوا ان يتفقوا على النقاط التالية:
1. العشاء الرباني ليس ذبيحة.
2. ان العناصر لا تتحول إلى جسد ودم المسيح.
3. الاستفادة الحقيقية للعشاء الرباني تكون بالإيمان.
4. العشاء الرباني هو إعلان للخبر السار.
اما النقاط التي اختلفوا عليها فكانت:
1. اعتقاد لوثر في الحضور الحرفي والحقيقي لجسد ودم المسيح في الخبز والخمر.
2. كان زوينكلي يعتقد بان حضور الرب يتحقق في اجتماع الجماعة حول العناصر)
ممايدلل على ان لوثر لم يؤمن بالتحول  اصلا
http://www.lutherinarabic.org/7ayateh_wa_ta3aleemeh.htm
2-كلمة εικονα
تنطق ايكون ولكنه خطأ فى كتابة الكلمه باحرف عربيه فكتبتها ايقون بدل من ايكون لانها كثيرا تكتب هكذا
3- كتاب ديداخى 
كتاب ديداخى لا يوجد تاريخ محدد لكتابته وانما ما قيل انه كتب فى نهاية القران الاول او بداية القرن الثانى بحسب ما يقول موقع الانبا تكلا
*(الكلمة اليونانية διδαχή (ديداخى) **وبالإنجليزية** Didach - Didache تعنى "تعليم". وهى وثيقة قديمة هامة اسمها في اليونانية Διδαχή των ΙΒ 'Αποστόλων أي "تعليم الرسل الاثنى عشر"، والعنوان الشائع لها هو: "تعليم الرسل"، أما العنوان الطويل لها فهو: "تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة **الاثنى عشر رسولاً**". ويعود تاريخ تدوين هذه الوثيقة إلى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى أو بداية الثانى، ويُظن أنها أقدم من **إنجيل القديس يوحنا**.)*
http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Creed-Dogma/Coptic-Rite-n-Ritual-Taks-Al-Kanisa/Dictionary-of-Coptic-Ritual-Terms/3-Coptic-Terminology_Hah-Khah-Dal-Thal/Didakhy__Didach.html

*وما قصده  الكاتب هو ان نص التعميد قد غير فى القرن الثانى وكافة المصادر التى تتحدث عن نص التعميد باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس وليس يسوع هى مصادر من القران الثانى وعلى راسها كتاب ديداخى الذى لم يحدد متى كتب هل فى نهاية القرن الاول ام فى بداية القرن الثانى الا انه حتى لو كتب فى نهاية القرن الاول فهو يعتبر خاص بالقرن الثانى لانه كتب على اعتابه والراجح لا شك انه كتب فى بداية القرن الثانى*
*وهذا ما عناه الكاتب وما عنته كافة مصادره وهو ان هذا النص لم يكن كما هو عليه الان الا فى القرن الثانى الميلادى فيما يخص المعموديه*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 فبراير 2011)

> 2-كلمة εικονα
> تنطق ايكون ولكنه خطأ فى كتابة الكلمه باحرف عربيه فكتبتها ايقون بدل من ايكون لانها كثيرا تكتب هكذا



يعني انا بسألك عن القاف والكاف !!؟

هل الكلمة دي تنطق في اليونانية بالشكل ده ايكون ؟!!


----------



## عم شاكشك (19 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كلمة  εικονα
تنطق ايكونا 
والمصدر جوجل ترانسلات لسماع الكلمه باليونانيه الضغط على ايقونة السماعه
http://translate.google.com/#el|en|εικονα


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 فبراير 2011)

> كلمة  εικονα
> تنطق ايكونا


الله ينور عليك ! بعذ عناه عرفت ان في حرف اسمه الفا !! 
ربنا يبارك فيك وفي علمك الغزير .. انا مستحرم ارد على الموضوع !


----------



## ابن الكلمة (19 فبراير 2011)

*الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة​
اعترف انه لأول مرة أعرف أن الحضور الالهى شئ والاستحالة شئ أخر ، فكتاب [الكتاخيسمس الصغير] الذى لدى يتكون من قسمين القسم الأول نص ما قاله مارتن لوثر (وهذا القسم هو الذى قرأته) والقسم الثانى تفسير نص مارتن لوثر وشرحه (وهذا ما لم أقرأه معتمداً على فهمى لنص كلام لوثر) المهم بعد ما قرأت القسم الثانى بالأمس عرفت أن لوثر رفض الاستحالة ولكنه قبل الحضور الحقيقى ، فلوثر رفض الاستحالة وأن يصف الجسد والدم بالذبيحة الالهية ، ولكنه قبل القربان بأنه مقدساً وقبل سر الافخارستيا بأنه ضرورة لمغفرة الخطايا والخلاص . 

والآن أعود لنص كلام أ/ ياسر [ 1- الأستحالة (القربان المقدس) (أكل الذبيحة الإلهية) – (سر الافخارستيا) ] فالملون بالأحمر صحيح تاريخياً أما الملون بالأسود فهو خطأ تاريخى لأن لوثر كما أوضحنا أمن بأهمية سر الافخارستيا ولكنه اختلف فى تفسيرها ... لدرجة أن فى القسم الثانى للكتاب المذكور نجده يقول أن هناك أسماء أخرى لسر العشاء الربانى من بينها (القربان المقدس) و (الافخارستيا) فكيف كان لوثر يعترض عليها ؟

لماذا أنا أشرت إلى هذه النقطة ، لأن من يقرأ الفقرة كاملة سيعرف أن لوثر رفض الافخارستيا ككل كطقس ، وبهذه الجملة أنهى المؤلف الفقرة حين قال [ ولا تزال بقية الطوائف عدا البروتستانت تمارس هذا الطقس ] وهذا خطأ فهناك طوائف بروتستانية تمارس الطقس مثل الكنيسة اللوثرية والانجليكانية ..... 

من ناحية أخرى هل سمع المؤلف عن الحضور الالهى الذى أمن به لوثر ؟ 
فى البداية أقدم تفسير هذا الحضور الالهى أو المزدوج : نظرية الحضور المزدوج تعلم بان المسيح يحل في الخمر والخبز، بطريقة فعلية وحقيقة حرفية، على ان هذا الحلول لا يعتبر حلولا بدليا بل يعتبر حلولا ازدواجيا، لأن حلول المسيح في هاتين المادتين الخبز والخمر لا يلاشي بأي حال من الأحوال الخبز والخمر. فالخبز مازال خبزا والخمر مازال خمرا بعد التقديس كما كانا قبله. 

إذن فلوثر يؤمن أن الخبز يحل فيه المسيح ، فيصير خبزاً وفى نفس الوقت جسد المسيح ، هذا بمنتهى الدقة هو فكر لوثر ، والآن دعونا نقرأ ما كتبه المؤلف عن اعتراض لوثر : [ فمن يأكل الخبز فقد أكل جسد المسيح "الرب" ليثبت فيه ، كما أن من يشرب الخمر فى القداس فقد شرب من دم المسيح ، فيكون الرب فيه يعطيه قوة وينير له الطريق ] فلوثر كان يؤمن أن للافخارستيا قوة لدرجة أن فى القسم الثانى من الكتاب المذكور وضع عنوان [ قوة العشاء الربانى ] ولوثر كان يؤمن أن ما يؤكل هو جسد ودم المسيح الحقيقى يقول القس حنا جرجس الخضرى [  وقد رفض لوثر تفسير هذا الحضور بطريقة رمزية أو مجازية أو استعارية رفضا باتا، وقال انه يجب ان نقبل هذه الحقيقة بالإيمان وأن نقبلها حرفية، كما نطق بها يسوع المسيح الذي قال "خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي هذا هو دمي" (مر22:14-26) ويشدد لوثر على فكرة نتناول الخبز والخمر: لا الخبز فقط كما هو متبع في الكنائس الكاثوليكية، وبما أنه لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس ما ينص على ان الخبز ليس جسد المسيح يجب علينا إذن ان نقبل كلام السيد بكل بساطة كما نطق هو، فلا يجب ان نغير الكلام بل نقبل حقيقة ان الخبز هو جسد المسيح وقال لوثر: (... انني واثق تماما بان الله لا يكذب، وبما ان كلمته تعرفنا ان جسد ودم يسوع موجودان في هذه الفريضة فيجب تصديق هذا الأمر) ومن هذا النص ومن نصوص أخرى كثيرة يبدو لنا جليا اعتقاد لوثر بوجود المسيح الفعلي والحرفي في الخبز وفي الخمر. ] 
http://www.lutherinarabic.org/7ayateh_wa_ta3aleemeh.htm#الفصل الثالث والعشرون

 إذن فالتفسير الذى قدمه المؤلف فى الكتاب هو خطأ أيضاً .....
وليبارك الله أعمالنا *


----------



## apostle.paul (19 فبراير 2011)

*الصراحة انا عندى تعليقات لا حصر لها على الكلام الىل بيتقال دا بس الصراحة المشاركة طفولية ولا قيمة ليها مش هضيع وقتى فيها 
متاكد ان صيغة التعميد عليها شبهه نقدية واحدة يا اخ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكلامك عن المجامع ميدخلش بزمتى ببصلة لاننا بنتكلم بمراجع لاهوتية مش بكلام مصاطب لو عندك اختلاف عقائدى بين ما قبل نيقية ومابعدها اتفضل اطرحه غير كدا وفر الكلام الكتيييير لسيادتك
ياريت تتخلى شوية عن كلام ستى وستك اللى بتسمعه من منتديات بير السلم ولو عايز تتدرس بجد تعالى واحنا نعلمك من اكبر المراجع العالمية اللى بتتكلم عن المجامع المسكونية والنقد الاعلى للاسفار وقانونيتها 
كلام مستفز بجهل واضح 
ثانيا 
مفيش مخطوطة واحدة لانجيل متى لم تورد فيه النص 
مفيش ترجمة واحدة مفهاش النص
مفيش اب مستشهدش بالنص
هديك اقدم شاهد على الاطلاق للنص من العصر الرسولى نفسه القديس اغناطيوس تلميذ بطرس ويوحنا 
يعنى هو بنفسه شاهد على انجيل متى بنفسه
* *Chapter IX.—The Old Testament is good: the New Testament is better.*
*have been fulfilled in the Gospel, [our Lord saying,] “Go ye and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost.”*
​ *
النص ساحق لدرجة ان النص بيصرخ ويقول  بيقول حمار مين اللى يقول انى مش اصيل 
*


----------



## محب مايكل (19 فبراير 2011)

عم شاكشك قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الحمد لله رب العالمين ملىء السموات والاراضين
> والصلاة على الماحى العاقب المتوكل طه صلى الله عليه وسلم
> 1-مسالة لوثر مرة اخرى
> ...



يا اخ العرب ديداخي كتب سنة 50 ميلادي تقريبا  حسب الكنيسة الكاثوليكية  ولو قرات وتمعنت في كلام الموقع الذي نقلت منه فقال في اخر القرن الاول يعني 70 - 100 وقال ربما بداية القرن الثاني 

اما العلماء الامريكان والباحثين فقدروه بين 80- 100

ولكن المصدر التقريبي هو نهاية القرن الاول اي (زمن وجود رسل المسيح ورسلهم)

فالتعاليم المسيحية متجذرة منذ البدء وليست مثل الاحاديث التي تروى  ل300 سنة بدون كتابة 

كونك تقول ان التاريخ تم تغيره الى القرن الثاني فهو لا اساس له من الصحة  لأن وجود المعمودية بالثالوث اثبتناها تعود للقرن الاول وكذلك ان الوثيقة ديداخي تعود للقرن الاول 

والممارسة اقدم من الوثيقة نفسها !! فهذا يبطل ايضا  اتهاماتكم

اضف على ذلك ان تلاميذ رسل المسيح عاشوا اغلبهم بنهاية القرن الاول وبداية القرن الثاني 

والاناجيل كتبت بالقرن الاول وبها ايضا نص التعميد بالاب والابن والروح القدس 

اذا  قولك القرن الثاني فقط لتتهرب او لتمشي بضاعتك فهو مرفوض  لأن من نستشهد بكتاباتهم كانوا من تلاميذ تلاميذ المسيح انفسهم  !! اي انهم تسلموا هذه التقاليد الشفهية والمكتوبة عنهم شخصيا 

فالمعمودية باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس  وكبار اباء الكنيسة قالوا انها بهذا الطريقة وواضح

نصيحتي لكم لا تدرسوا التاريخ كثيرا لأنه به ما به ماقد ينسف عقيدتك الاسلامية ويثبت  بطلانها امام المسيحية!!

خصوصا ان الصلب اثبت والانجيل لم ينزل كما كتب القران ونسخ  ومخطوطات الاناجيل تعود الى اقدم العصور  وكلها يثبت ان الاسلام وادعائاته كاذبة بالاضافة الى جهله بالمسيحية وثالوثه  !!

اما بالنسبة لمارتن لوثر فهو لم ينكر وجود الرب ولم يقل بان هذا سر غير مطلوب فاذهب الى اي كنيسة لوثرية وستراهم يتناولون في قداساتهم

والبروتستانتية ليست واحدة فاستشهاداتك بموقع القديس الارثدوكسي لن يفيدك كثيرا لأن الكلام الذي فيه عمومي  ويقصد به فئة من البروتستانت بينما انت تتكلم عن طريق نسخ ولصق وليس عن دراية 

سلام المسيح


----------



## ابن الكلمة (19 فبراير 2011)

> مسالة الموسوعه الكاثوليكيه الكاتب قال ما نصه
> ( جاء في الموسوعة الكاثوليكية: إن الصيغة التعميدية قد غيرتها الكنيسة في القرن الثاني من باسم يسوع (عيسى) المسيح لتصبح باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.)
> فما يعنيه الكاتب فى الموسوعه الكاثوليكيه هو ما نقلته فى التعميد وليس فى الثالوث
> كاتب قال ان الموسوعه تحدثت عن التغير فى الصيغه التعميديه وليس تحت بند الثالوث
> ...




*أشكرك على هذا التنويه ، قد تسأل لماذا ؟ 
لأنك جعلتنى أقرأ ما كتبته الموسوعة عن التعميد وفوجئت أن الموسوعة تدافع عن صيغة التعميد لا تهاجمها ، ففى البداية أوضحت أن صيغة التعميد الثالوثية قالها المسيح  وها هى صورة البرنامج : 







[/url][/IMG]

وبعد ذلك أوردت الموسوعة أن البعض يقول أن الرسل لم يعمدوا باسم الثالوث فأوضحت معرفة بولس الرسول بالصيغة الثالوثية 






[/url][/IMG]

فبماذا سترد الآن ؟؟؟
وليبارك الله أعمالنا *


----------



## عم شاكشك (19 فبراير 2011)

*حرر بواسطة الإدارة
بسبب التطرق للطوائف و التعدي على إيمان و طقوس البعض منها.
*


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2011)

الاخ عم شاكشك
الرجاء عدم التعدي على ايمان و طقوس اي طائفة.
معلوماتك عن لوثر لا تعتمد على اي مصادر، فرجاءاً لا توسخ صفحاتنا بتفاهات خيالك.


----------



## محب مايكل (19 فبراير 2011)

ياسلام فعلا اثبت ان الكبر مالىء قلبك

النص الذي نقلت له يقول لك هو اقدم من انجيل يوحنا 

انجيل يوحنا كتب بالقرن الاول عبر القديس يوحنا- حبيب المسيح-  ولدينا مخطوطات منه تعود الى سنة 120 ميلادي !!

بينما يوحنا عاش حتى سنة ال100 اي كتابته يعود الى عام 70 الى 90 

الويكيبيديا العربي ليس مصدر رسمي وحتى الويكبيديا يضيف القرن الاول !!

 (Kleist 1948; Rordorf and Tuilier 1978) في هذا المصدر يقول ديداخي كتب سنة 70 او اقدم 

الباحث الكاثوليكي jimmy akin يضع تاريخه بعد دراسة المخطوطة  بسنة 50 ميلادية في كتابه the father knows best

كما لا انسى الاخ الذي وضع لك اثبات ان الموسوعة الكاثوليكية الاصلية تناقض كلامك 

كون متى كتب بالعبرية لا يعني شي ولا يؤخر شيء بالنسبة لعبارة عمدوا جميع الامم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس

وكما اثبتنا ان تلميذ بطرس نفسه صادق على صحة الانجيل بينما انت لم تاتي الا برايك الشخصي!


فانت تتجاوز كل الحقائق التاريخية وتقفز عليها بعبارات لن تقدم ولا تؤخر فقط لتهرب من تدليسك على المسيحية 

في بداية حديثك قلت ان مارتن لوثر لم يؤمن ان سر التناول سر مقدس 

طيب خذ لك ياعم الكلام بالانجليزي

Lutherans believe that the body and blood of Christ are "truly and substantially present in, with, and under the forms" of the consecrated bread and wine (the elements), so that communicants eat and drink the body and blood of Christ himself as well as the bread and wine in this sacrament.[33]

اقرار اوسبورغ 1530

ممكن تترجملي كلمة sacrament 

وحاول ان لا تستخدم مصادر ابن كثير في الترجمة !!!


----------



## محب مايكل (19 فبراير 2011)

عفوا هي إقرار أوغسبورغ وليس اوسبورغ

للتعديل فقط


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2011)

*يااستاذى الفاضل الى الان احنا مش عايزين نضغط عليك لانك بتقول كلام طفولى وبدائى وكله جهل متعتمدتش على الجهلة اللى بتقرالهم دول شوية جهلة مرتزقة قاعدة تنصف رسول الله بالتخلف والنصب  اللى بيملوا بيه عقولكم 
عايز تتعلم وتتثقف يبقى منا احنا اللى درسنا ايمانا من المراجع الاهوتية المحترمة  مش من منتديات بير السلم
بلاش تتدخل فى صيغة التعميد صيغة التعميد اصوليتها اقوى من وجود الشمس واقوى من وجودك ذاته
انا كنت عرضتلك اقدم شاهد للاباء هو القديس اغناطيوس واستشهد بالنص استشهاد نصيا 
وايضا من اقدم الشواهد هى مخطوط خابوريس الارامى من منتصف القرن الثانى 
انتوا الى الان مش لاقيين مخطوط واحد مش موجود فيه النص ليه العند والتخلف المتعمد متستفزناش بالجهل وخلى ناقشنا الاهوتى يبقى على المستوى العلمى المطلوب وابعد عن الكتاب المسلمين الجهلة متستمدش منهم معلومات *
*ܙܠܘ ܗܟܝܠ ܬܠܡܕܘ ܟܠܗܘܢ ܥܡܡܐ ܘܐܥܡܕܘ ܐܢܘܢ ܒܫܡ ܐܒܐ ܘܒܪܐ ܘܪܘܚܐ ܕܩܘܕܫܐ
**Go therefore, disciple all nations, and baptize them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Spirit of Holiness

*.




*روح كدا لنسخة ويستكوت اند هورت النقدية هتلاقى النص حتى فى نسخ العلماء النقدية مثبت بقوة *
*ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 28:19 Greek NT: Westcott / Hort, UBS4 Variants *
*πορευθέντες οὖν μαθητεύσατε πάντα τὰ ἔθνη, βαπτίζοντες αὐτοὺς εἰς τὸ ὄνομα τοῦ πατρὸς καὶ τοῦ υἱοῦ καὶ τοῦ ἁγίου πνεύματος

**نسخة تشيندروف النقدية ,*
*ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 28:19 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed. with Diacritics*
*πορευθέντες μαθητεύσατε πάντα τὰ ἔθνη, βαπτίζοντες αὐτοὺς εἰς τὸ ὄνομα τοῦ πατρὸς καὶ τοῦ υἱοῦ καὶ τοῦ ἁγίου πνεύματος

**احنا الى الان مش لاقين شاهد ضد النص علشان نتكلم فيه نقديا*
*لما تلاقوا شاهد ضد النص دلونا عليه *​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2011)

*قائمة لبعض الاباء اللى استشهدوا بالنص نصيا
*


* اغناطيوس استشهد سنة 108 يعنى شاهد حى على العصر الرسولى*


* الدياتسرون لتاتيان السورى  (الانجيل الرباعى)القرن الثانى*


* القديس اريناؤس تنيح عام 202 وهو تلميذ بوليكاربوس من تلاميذ الرسل*


* ترتليان تنيح سنة 220*


* كبريان المتنيح سنة 258*


* هيبوليتوس*
* وتتطول القائمة اللى وضعها ريتشارد ويلسون تقريبا كل الاباء استشهدوا بالنص لاتين وسريان ويونان واقباط 
فاركن خالص من النص دا وشوف نقطة تانية نتناقش فيها

*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2011)

*لو عندك كتاب الدياديكية للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي 
اقرا فيه قانون الايمان للاباء الرسل هتلاقيه فى صفحة 15
لو مش عندك اقراه من الموقع دا
**  قانون الإيمان للرسل*​ 

* أؤمن باللَّه الآب ضابط الكلّ (خالق السماء والأرض) ؛ 2- وبيسوع المسيح، اٍبنه الوحيد، ربنا، 3- الذي (حُبل) به بالروح القدس، وُلد من العذراء مريم؛ 4- (تألم) في عهد بيلاطس البنطي، وصُلب (ومات) ودُفن ؛ 5 - (ونزل إلى الجحيم). وفي اليوم الثالث قام من الأموات؛ 6- صعد إلي السموات وجلس عن يمين (الله) الآب (ضابط الكل) ؛ 7- من ثمَّ يأتي ليدين الأحياء والأموات. 8- و(أومن) بالروح القدس؛ 9 - والكنيسة المقدَّسة (الجامعة)، (وشركة القديسين)؛ 10- وغفران الخطايا؛ 11- وقيامة الجسد؛ 12- (والحياة الأبدية) *
*هتلاقى نفس الكلام ايضا فى المراجع التالية*


*الاباء الرسوليون,تعليم الرسل الاثنى عشر,نص التعليم **مثلث الرحمات البطريرك الياس الرابع بطريرك الكرسى الانطاكى **صفحة61*


* philip schaff history of the christian church vol. 2**: *
*لو عايزنا نمشى كلمة كلمة فى قانون الايمان النيقاوى واساسها الكتابى والابائى من قبل نيقية مفيش مانع بس والنبى متقهرنى وتعملى زى الجهلة وتقولى اصل النصارى الوحشيين الفوا عقيدة فى مجمع نيقية بطلوا جهل ابوس ايدك الجهل بيخلى الواحد يقرف من اللى قدامه 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2011)

*ومازال المسلم يضيف تخلف فوق التخلف فوق التخلف فوق التخلف ومش عايز يفوق من غيبوبة التخلف الىل هو عايش فيها من متخلفين وما العحب فانهم شعوب متخلفة من اولها لاخرها
ياعزيزى هنا انت تقعد زى اللى فى رجلك تسال وتسمع من معلمينك 
مش تهجص ولا تالف 
مفهوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
السؤال الاول
قولى بقة يا كابتن ايه الفرق بين التعميد باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
وبين دعوة الاب والعماد باسم الوسيط ابن الله بتقديس الروح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قولى الفرق بينهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
**فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بُطْرُسُ : «تُوبُوا وَلْيَعْتَمِدْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَلَى اسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ(الوسيط) لِغُفْرَانِ الْخَطَايَا، فَتَقْبَلُوا عَطِيَّةَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.(التقديس)*
*39 لأَنَّ الْمَوْعِدَ هُوَ لَكُمْ وَلأَوْلاَدِكُمْ وَلِكُلِّ الَّذِينَ عَلَى بُعْدٍ، كُلِّ مَنْ يَدْعُوهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا**(الدعوة من الاب)*
*المعممودية يا كابتن هى بدعوة الله الاب لنوال البنوة الالهية على اسم الابن الوحيد الوسيط بين الله والناس بتقديس الروح 
دا المعنى المفصل للمعمودية 
الاب يدعو الابن وسيطا لنوال البنوة الجديدة بتقديس الروح
فنعمد باسم الاب الذى دعانا والابن الوسيط بينا وبين الاب والروح الذى يقدس ويبرر ويخلق ويجدد
هو هو نفسه تعمد على اسم المسيح الوسيط بدعوة الاب وتقديس الروح
المشكلة ان 90 فى المية من النصوص اللى انت ناقلها  مبتتكلمش عن المعمودية اصلا 
مش عارف انت بتقرا اللى انت بتنقله ولا عندك غيبوبة فكرية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2011)

> *ذلك أثناء رده على من أنكر تأليه الروح القدس وحجتهم بأنه لم يصل به أي مكتوب وطالبوا بتقديم السند الكتابي , و لم يجد لهم سنداً وهذا يعني أن صيغة التثليث الذي بمتى لم يُدون في الإنجيل حتى القرن الرابع ...*


*عليك وعلى التخلف  فى يوم واحد
وكأن عقيدة ان الله روح متستمدة من صيغة التعميد وكان الاباء كانوا من رواد منتديات بير السلم ملقوش يعينى ايه بتقول ان الله روح فضافوا صيغة التعميد 
وكان لا يوجد مئات النصوص الىل بتتكلم عن روح يهوه فى العهدين وهذا هو النص الوحيد الذى يتكلم عنها
وترك فصور الباراقليط اجمعها
وتغافل عن تواتر النص ابائيا وفى المخطوطات بمختلف توزيعاتها الجغرافية بداية من العصر الرسولى نفسه
ويتعامل مع الايمان المسيحى كايمان العربان اللى بيقيموا عقيدة على نص عقيم واحد يمكن تاويله بالف طريقة  
هو دا مستوى البحث العلمى اللى وصل ليه عقول البدو المسلمين؟؟؟؟؟
صحيح امة تعر وتكسف
طيب قولى النص دا بيتكلم عن ايه
اللهُ رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2011)

*ويستكمل تخلف فوق التخلف ويقول اصل انجيل متى مكتوب فى الاصل بالعبرى 
ايوة هناك اراء قوية تقول ان انجيل متى كتب اولا بالعبرى ونفس الاراء القوية تؤكد ان الكنيسة استلمت انجيل متى باليونانية ولم تعرف مطلقا شئ اسمه انجيل متى العبرى ولم ينتهى القرن الاول الا واستلمت الكنيسة انجيل متى اليونانى وهذا هو الاصل المتعارف عليه ولا يوجد غيره 
لكن ماعلاقة ذلك بصيغة التعميد
هل مثلا لا يوجد مرادفات لكلمات النص الانجيلى فى اللغة العبرية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل لا يستطيع متى ان يكتب نفس الكلمات بالعبرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب ايه رائيك فى دا
**לכו ועשו לתלמידים את כל הגוים וטבלתם אתם 
לשם האב והבן ורוח הקדש׃*
*مش دا نفس العدد وبالعبرى؟؟؟؟؟
ولا اللغة العبرية قاصرة فى مفردتها ان متى يكتب بيها هذة الصيغة؟؟؟؟؟*
* ولا هو العجن والتخلف واخد حده معاك انصحك تقرا مقدمة انجيل متى للاب متى المسكين وانت تفهم كل شئ 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]أولاً: التقليد القديم الخاص بكتابة إنجيل القديس متى**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]1 - الأصالة الرسولية لإنجيل القديس متى واللغة التي كُتب بها**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]لقد بدأ القديس متى بكتابة إنجيله ليس بشكله الحاضر باللغة اليونانية ولكن باللغة التي كان يسمعها من المسيح، أي باللغة الأرامية والعبرانية، وهذه الحقيقة تقدِّم لها كل الشواهد بالتأكيد. وأول إشارة وصلتنا هي عن المؤرِّخ يوسابيوس نقلاً من مخطوطة تحكي أن بابياس أسقف هيراكليا بآسيا الصغرى يقول: [متَّى كاتب (جمع معاً) كل الأحاديث باللغة العبرية **`Ebra…di dialšktJ t¦ log…a sunegr£yato[FONT=&quot] وعنه أخذ كل واحد وشرح بقدر ما استطاع.][/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وهذه المعلومة ينقلها بابياس عن الرسل أنفسهم. ويقص القديس إيرينيئوس قائلاً: [إن متى أيضاً كتب إنجيلاً بين العبرانيين بلغتهم الخاصة.]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]كما أن هناك شهادة أخرى ذات وزن عالٍ، وهي شهادة المؤرِّخ يوسابيوس عن بنتينوس الإسكندري يقول فيها:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [يُقال عن بنتينوس إنه ذهب إلى الهند (سنة 195م) فوجد هناك إنجيل ق. متى بين مسيحيي تلك الديار، الذين كان قد خدمهم برثلماوس أحد الرسل وترك بينهم إنجيل القديس متى باللغة العبرانية الذي كان معهم حتى ذلك الوقت.]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ويؤيِّد هذا الخبر القديس جيروم**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، علماً بأن بنتينوس كان علاَّمة ويُتقِن العبرية ويستطيع أن يُميِّز الإنجيل الذي رآه. ومعروف أن كل الكرازة في بلاد العالم كانت تتركَّز في البداية بين اليهود، وكان من الأمور الهامة جداً أن يكون بين أيديهم إنجيل بلغتهم. من هنا جاءت أهمية إنجيل ق. متى باللغة العبرية.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot]وإليك أيضاً شهادة من أوريجانوس كما سجَّلها يوسابيوس: [الإنجيل الذي بُدئ بكتابته بواسطة القديس متى، الذي كان سابقاً عشَّاراً وبعد ذلك رسولاً ليسوع المسيح، كتبه بالعبرية وسلَّمه للمؤمنين اليهود]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. ثم يكمِّل أوريجانوس قائلاً: إن هذا هو التقليد الذي استلمه [/FONT]æj ™n paradÒsei maqèn [FONT=&quot]، وأوريجانوس لا يُستهان بعلمه وتقاريره فكلها يأخذها جميع العلماء أخذ ثقة واحترام. ويقرِّر يوسابيوس: [لأن القديس متى إذ كان قد كرز سابقاً لليهود بالعبرية، فحينما دُعي للخدمة إلى بلاد أخرى سلَّمهم الإنجيل بلغتهم، لكي يسد إنجيله عن وجوده بينهم.][/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وينقل لنا العالِم ماير عن يوسابيوس أيضاً: [لقد قُرئ (الإنجيل) في مساء السبت بواسطة مترجم، لأن متى كتب إنجيله باللغة العبرية.]**[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][7][/FONT])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ويشهد القديس كيرلس الأُورشليمي في عظاته التعليمية قائلاً: [إن القديس متى الذي كتب إنجيله بالعبرية هو الذي قال هذا.]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ويشهد القديس إبيفانيوس قائلاً: [إن متى هو الوحيد بين كُتَّاب العهد الجديد الذي سجَّل الإنجيل وكرز به بين العبرانيين وبالحروف العبرية.]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]كذلك يشهد ق. إبيفانيوس عن قصة رجل يهودي متنصِّر كيف اكتشف إنجيل القديس متى بالعبرية داخل خزانة مغلقة**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]كما يشهد جيروم في مقدِّمة شرحه لإنجيل ق. متى: [إن متى في اليهودية كتب إنجيله باللغة العبرية أساساً من أجل منفعة اليهود الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. كما يشهد في كتابه: “مشاهير الرجال” إنه وجد نسخة من إنجيل ق. متى بالعبرية في بيريه [/FONT]Beroea[FONT=&quot] بسوريا وقام بنسخه حرفياً[/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. ويكرر هذا الخبر عدة مرَّات في كتاباته الأخرى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. كذلك لنا شهادة غريغوريوس 
 النزينزي وذهبي الفم وأوغسطينوس وبقية الآباء، وشهادات آباء الكنيسة السريانية التي قام بجمعها العالِم السمعاني[/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]كل هذه الشهادات مضافاً إليها التقليد الراسخ المسلَّم للآباء إنما توفِّر يقيناً ضد كل محاولات النقد الجزافي في الكتب الحديثة. فالمتيقن في الكنيسة منذ البدء أن ق. متى كتب إنجيله أولاً بالعبرية.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ولكن الأسباب التي حاقت بالنسخ الأُولى لهذا الإنجيل المكتوب باللغة العبرية فأفقدته رصانته وقانونيته ثم وجوده، هي حيازة هراطقة كثيرين لإنجيل ق. متى بالعبرية المحرَّفة**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][15][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مما جعل الكنيسة تبتعد عنه، هذا بجوار أن استخدامه بين اليهود توقَّف فتوقَّفت نساخته حتى ضاع الموجود منه.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وبالمقابل فإن وجود النسخة اليونانية من قديم الزمان، واعتماد الكنيسة عليها، جعل في الظاهر أن إنجيل ق. متى باللغة اليونانية هو الأصلي، ولكن الشواهد التي يقدِّمها العالِم الألماني ماير بأسماء العلماء الذين يشهدون بوجود النسخة العبرية، ثم كيف انتقل الثقل إلى الإنجيل المترجم للغة اليونانية، ربما تملأ صفحة بأكملها. كذلك محاولة كثير من العلماء لجعل إنجيل ق. متى بالعبرية ينتسب لإنجيل العبرانيين المنحول المكتوب بالعبرية أصلاً هو افتراء محض، ويشهد بذلك القديس جيروم الذي يثبت أنه يعرف كلا الإنجيلين والفارق الكبير بينهما. على أن إنجيل العبرانيين الذي كان في يد الهراطقة محسوب أنه إنجيل مزيَّف منذ زمان طويل جداً.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]والترجمة التي حدثت لإنجيل ق. متى من اللغة العبرية إلى اللغة اليونانية جاء فيها (الشواهد من السبعينية) ما يوحي أنها غير مترجمة من العبرية، بسبب أن معظم الاقتباسات التي من العهد القديم مأخوذة من النسخة السبعينية وهي باليونانية. ولكن يرد على ذلك العالِم ماير بقوله: إن الذي يترجم إلى اللغة اليونانية لا يأخذ الشواهد من الأصل العبري، بل من الأسهل له جداً أن يعتمد على السبعينية اليونانية. ولكن يذكر العالِم ماير أن هناك أيضاً عدة استشهادات من العهد القديم في الإنجيل اليوناني للقديس متى مأخوذة من التوراة العبرية.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ومن الثابت علمياً وتقليدياً أن النسخة اليونانية لإنجيل القديس متى التي بين أيدينا اليوم هي 
 نسخة مترجمة من الأصل العبري، ويؤكِّد هذا جميع الشواهد القديمة التي عثرنا عليها في شهادات الآباء القدامى. على أن النسخة اليونانية هي ترجمة طبق الأصل من العبري بحسب دراسات العلماء، والذي يثبت ذلك باليقين أن الكنيسة بدأت تستخدم النسخة اليونانية بنفس زمن قدم النسخة العبرية، فلو كان هناك أي اختلاف لكانت رفضته الكنيسة. وتهمّنا جداً شهادة القديس جيروم في ذلك لأنه كان يمتلك نسخة بالعبرية نسخها بيده من النسخة التي وجدها في سوريا، وكان يمتلك في نفس الوقت النسخة اليونانية، ولم يُشِر إطلاقاً إلى أي اختلاف بينهما. وقد أشار ق. جيروم في شرحه لإنجيل ق. متى إلى أن النسخة اليونانية هي ترجمة حرفية من النسخة العبرية.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وقد قدَّم يوسابيوس شهادته في ذلك مؤكِّداً صحة شهادة ق. جيروم. لذلك يشجب العالِم الألماني ماير كل محاولة لجعل الترجمة اليونانية لإنجيل ق. متى بالعبرية ترجمة غير ملتزمة أو بحرِّية أو ذات إضافات، ويستشهد على ذلك بعدة شخصيات علمية ألمانية.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ولكن الذي نقبله علمياً هو أن ق. متى لم يؤلِّف إنجيلاً بالمعنى التحريري، ولكنه بحسب تقرير بابياس المنقول إلينا من خلال يوسابيوس (**H.E. III, 39[FONT=&quot]): [متى كتب (أو جمع معاً) كل الأحاديث [/FONT]t¦ log…a sunegr£yato[FONT=&quot]] التي تعني: “جمع أو وضع الكلام معاً في ترتيب”.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ويُلاحَظ هنا أن القديس متى لم يقم بشرح الأقوال المنقولة، ولكنه قام فقط بتجميعها على هيئة مجموعة منسَّقة **Collection[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وهكذا أمكن للعالِم ماير أن ينتهي في بحثه بأن إنجيل ق. متى بحسب بابياس هو عملية جمع وتنسيق لأقوال المسيح، ذلك باللسان العبري، ولكن لم يصل إلى المفهوم الكامل للترتيب التاريخي للإنجيل. غير أن ذلك لا يمنع أن يكون ق. متى قد أعطى مقدِّمات للأقوال تكون ذات مفهوم تاريخي. وهكذا يكون قد أعطى إنجيلاً بالعبرية يكفي أن يكون متكاملاً، الذي بمقتضاه أخذ ق. متى لقب صاحب هذا الإنجيل الذي دُعي: “الإنجيل بحسب القديس متى” بملء الصحة والالتزام!! غير أنه بترجمته إلى اللغة اليونانية يصح أن يكون العنصر التاريخي فيه قد ازداد وضوحاً، وبذلك قبلته الكنيسة حائزاً على قانونيته باعتباره التأليف الأصلي للقديس متى، ذلك بحسب وجهة نظر كل من إيرينيئوس وأوريجانوس ويوسابيوس وإبيفانيوس وجيروم والآخرين.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]كذلك فالذي نفهمه من عملية الترجمة من العبرية إلى اليونانية أن الإنجيل العبري قد جاز بالضرورة عملية تنسيق تنقيحي ليدخل إلى اللسان اليوناني، ولكن لكي يدخل تحت تقديس كلمة 
 رسولي كان يتحتَّم أن يكون بنفس روح وفهم الأصل العبري الذي اضطلع به ق. متى الرسول، الأمر الذي جاز به أن تؤخذ منه الشواهد والنصوص لدى الآباء باعتبار أنها على ذمة ق. متى الرسول. على أن آخر شاهد لوجود إنجيل ق. متى الأصلي باللغة العبرية هو القديس جيروم**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][16][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كما وجده في مكتبة بامفيليوس في قيصرية.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أمَّا مترجم إنجيل القديس متى من العبرية إلى اليونانية، فبحسب الفحص العلمي الدقيق لواقع الإنجيل باللغة اليونانية، يتضح أن المترجم هو شخص واحد بمفرده بسبب الأسلوب والنمط الواحد في التعبير الذي يسري في كل أجزاء الإنجيل**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][17][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. أمَّا مَنْ هو هذا الشخص الذي قام بهذه الترجمة فيقرِّر جيروم أنه ليس لديه تحقيق مقنع لأن الآراء كثيرة للغاية. فمن قائل إنه القديس متى نفسه لأنه كان يعرف اللسان اليوناني، ومن قائل بل تلاميذه، أو أحد الرسل أو ربما ق. يوحنا الرسول، أو تحت عناية عدَّة رسل، فهي تخمينات لا يؤيدها برهان.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*§[FONT=&quot] ويقول العالِم روبرتسن: [لا يوجد أي سبب حقيقي يمنع أن يكون ق. متى هو كاتب إنجيله باللغتين العبرية واليونانية.]**[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][18][/FONT])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*§[FONT=&quot] كذلك يقول العالِم ر. ك. هـ. لينسكي: [إن ق. متى هو مؤلف إنجيله بأكمله، وقد دعَّمه ببعض المقولات باللغة العبرية.]**[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][19][/FONT])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*§[FONT=&quot] ويقول العالِم س. جريدانوس: [إن ق. متى هو الذي كتب إنجيله باللغة العبرية، ولكن الذي ترجمه إلى اليونانية ربما كاتب آخر.]**[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][20][/FONT])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*§[FONT=&quot] أمَّا العالِم ن. ب. ستونهاوس فيعتقد أن رسولية إنجيل ق. متى راسخة في الكنيسة بكل ما في الكنيسة القديمة من تقليد.]**[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][21][/FONT])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]  *§[FONT=&quot] والعالِم ر. هـ. جوندري يؤكِّد أن ق. متى هو حقـًّا الذي كتب الإنجيل المعروف باسمه**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][22][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*§[FONT=&quot] كما يؤكِّد هذا العالِم أيضاً أن ق. متى كان مُلماً بعدة لغات، وهذا واضح من اقتباساته من العهد القديم سواء من السبعينية أو العبرية، لأنه يوجد امتزاج عجيب في الآيات المقتبسة من السبعينية اليونانية مع التوراة العبرية وبقايا الأرامية**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][23][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*§[FONT=&quot] كما يؤكِّد العلاَّمة جوودسبيد ومعه العلاَّمة ج. ميليجان**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][24][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أن ق. متى كان يعرف الكتابة المختصرة [/FONT]hand[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT] short[FONT=&quot] وقد حقَّقا ذلك باكتشاف وثائق على البردى، إذ وجدا في إحداها حرفي: ([/FONT]KS[FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهي اختصار كلمة [/FONT]Kyrios[FONT=&quot]. ويؤكِّد العالِم تييد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][25][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهو عالم البرديات الألماني [/FONT][FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أن استعمال طريقة الاختزال هذه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot] خاصة في اسم الرب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هي نفس طريقة اليهود في اختزال اسم الله يهوه [/FONT]YHWH[FONT=&quot] بهذه الحروف الأربعة تعبيراً عن اسم الله باختصار، وقد ضاع نطقها الأصلي بمرور الزمن وبقي الاختصار بالحروف الأربعة. علماً بأننا قد رجَّحنا أيضاً طريقة الكتابة المختصرة عند القديس مرقس إذ رأينا أنه كان يسجِّل مباشرة من فم المسيح.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وتقول بعض التحقيقات إن ق. متى خدم بإنجيله أول ما خدم في الجليل موطن الأقوال المستقاة، وعلَّم اليهود بمقتضاه حسب وصية الرب والمخلِّص أن يكرزوا في أُورشليم واليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وقد قام العلاَّمة ماير الألماني بعملية مسح دقيق لإنجيل ق. متى فوجده مقسَّماً بحذق إلى خمسة أقسام على نمط تقسيم التوراة، كما سيأتي بالتفصيل.*[/FONT]
*
* *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][1]**)[/FONT] Eusebius, H.E. III, 39, cited by in A.H.W. Meyer, op. cit., p. 4.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][2]**)[/FONT] Irenaeus, Adv. Haer., III, I, 1.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][3]**)[/FONT] Eusebius, H.E. V, 10.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref4[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][4]**)[/FONT] Jerome, De vir. illust., 36.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref5[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][5]**)[/FONT] Eusebius, H.E. VI, 25.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref6[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][6]**)[/FONT] Ibid, III, 24.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref7[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][7]**)[/FONT] Eusebius, Ad Marin, Quaest, II, cited by A.H.W. Meyer, op. cit., p. 5-6.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref8[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][8]**)[/FONT] Cyril of Jerusalem, Catechet., 14.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref9[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][9]**)[/FONT] Epiphanius, Haer, XXX, 3.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref10[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][10]**)[/FONT] Ibid. L 1,5; XXX, 6.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref11[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][11]**)[/FONT] Jerome, Praef. in Matt.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref12[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][12]**)[/FONT] Ibid., De Vir. illustr. 3.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref13[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][13]**)[/FONT] Ibid., Ep. ad Damas. IV; ad Hedib. IV; in jes. III; in Hos. III.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref14[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][14]**)[/FONT] Assemani, Bible. Orient. III, p. 8.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref15[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][15]**)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وقد تُرجم هذا الإنجيل أي إنجيل متى بعد أن حذف منه الهراطقة ما يخص لاهوت المسيح فسُمِّي بالإنجيل المنحول وسُمِّي أتباعه “بالنصارى” في بلاد العرب.[/FONT]*[/FONT]

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref16[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][16]**)[/FONT] Jerome, De vir, illust., 3.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref17[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][17]**)[/FONT] Credner, Einleit. § 37; Holtzmann cited by A.H.W. Meyer, op. cit., p. 11.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref18[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][18]**)[/FONT] A. T. Robertson, Word Pictures in the New Testament, vol I, p. XI.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref19[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][19]**)[/FONT] R. C. H. Lenski, Interpretation of St. Matthew's Gospel, p. 18.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref20[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][20]**)[/FONT] S. Greijdanus, cited by W. Hendriksen, Exposition of the Gospel according to Matthew, p. 93, n. 110.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref21[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][21]**)[/FONT] N. B. Stonehouse, Origins of the Synoptic Gospels, pp. 46,47.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref22[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][22]**)[/FONT] R. H. Gundry, The Use of the Old Testament in St. Mattew's Gospel, pp. 181-185.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref23[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][23]**)[/FONT] Ibid., pp. 174-178.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref24[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][24]**)[/FONT] E. J. Goodspeed, Matthew, Apostle and Evangelist, pp. 57-76; G. Milligan, The New Testament ********s, 1913: p. 241-247.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref25[FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][25]**)[/FONT] Carsten Peter Thiede and M. d'Ancona, Eyewitness to Jesus, Amazing New Manu****** Evidence about the Origin of 
*[/FONT]​*the Gospels, Doubleday, 1996, pp. 142 f.*​*مقدمة انجيل متى الاب متى المسكين
اقرا واتعلم واتثقف وبطل تعتمد على البقر اللى بتقرالهم  *
​*[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2011)

*لاخر مرة هقرا مشاركاتك الحمضانة يتكف عنها وتكلمنا بالعلم ياما تبطل مشاركات حمضانة مقززة لانى الصراحة بتقرف من الجهل
*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2011)

*تعالوا بقة اضحك المنتدى عليك وعلشات تعرف انك بتقرا لكتاب بقر مسلمين
*


> - *وناتى للموسوعه الكاثوليكيه **بداية لا امتلك الموسوعه ولكن ما علمته  ان الموسوعه اكدت ذلك فى صفحة 236*
> *حيث جاء ما نصه*​


*يعنى هو بنفسه بينقل من كلام المنتديات الىل بيتداولوه على انه من المسلمات وميعرفش كلام الموسوعة ايه والمسكين لا يعرف انه يقرا لمستنقعات تدليسية من الطراز الاول فنقل بسذاجة وطفولية كلامهم اضحكوا معايا يا ابناء المسيح على هبل المحمديين*


> *إن ألصيغه التعميديه قد غيرتها الكنيسة ألكاثوليكيه في القرن الثاني من باسم يسوع المسيح لتصبح باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس*


*الكنيسة الكاثوليكية فى القرن التانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يالهوى يالهوى يالهوى اصوت يااما
كنيسة كاثوليكية وفى القرن التانى
طيب خليها مسبوكة شوية وقول القرن الرابع
بس الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والقرن التانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
متجيش ياراجل
دا انت عيل نكتة صحيح *


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2011)

*انا مش عايزك تصغر الكلام انا عايزك تكبره كدا وتخليه ملعلع علشان اشوف الجهل بعين واضحة تعالى نشوف جهلاية على الماشى كدا
*


> *ولكن هذا امر بسيط جداجدا وهى ان اصل الانجيل هو العبرى ولم يذكر هذا النص فى الاناجيل الاخرى كما ان الرسل والتلاميذ لم يامروا به واخيرا فالمخطوطات اليونانيه تعود الى القرن الرابع الميلادى واقصى مخطوطه لن تصل الى القرن الثانى الميلادى وهذا ما اكده الكاتب وغيره انه تم تغير النص فى القرن الثانى وانه تمت اضافته *
> 
> *وبالتالى ليست المخطوطه دليل وانما تحتاج لدليل*
> 
> ...


*بيقول ا اص  اصل  ان انج انجي انجيل م م مت متى  ب ب بالعبرى**(معلش هو بيتهته شوية)*
*لا والله تصدق معلومة جديدة طيب وفيها ايه يعنى وايه علاقة المعلومة دى بالموضوع؟؟؟*
*ويقولك طيب هو ليه مجاش فى الاناجيل التانية*
*وانت مالك هو انفراد انجيل برواية خاصة معنى كدا انها مش عاجبة سيادتك دا ايه العالم الهبلة دى مكل انجيل بينفرد بروايات عن الانجيل التانى 80 فى المية من انجيل يوحنا منفرد بيه دون الاناجيل الاخرى*
*لا ويقولك ايه بقة التلاميذ لم يامروا بيه*
*لم يامروا بايه بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مش فاهم والله وجه نظر سعادتك*

*لا بيقول اصل المخطوطات اليونانى بترجع للقرن الرابع *
* والنبى طيب وماله يا حبيبى وهى واخده النص منين مش من مخطوطات اقدم من مخطوطات اقدم يعنى التقليد اليونانى مسجل فيه النص بقوة
ويستكمل ويقول واقدم مخطوط لن يصل للقرن الثانى 
مع ان مخطوطة خابوريس فى القرن الثانى سنة 165 والترجمة السريانى عموما معمول بيها من بدايات المسيحية فى القرن التانى وال old latin من القرن التانى والاتنين مسجل فيهم النص بقوة بس طالما انت مش عايزهم يوصلوا للقرن التانى مفيش اى مشكلة عندنا احنا بنحب نروق الزبون علشان كدا بقولك بخخخخخخخخخ العب بعيد
ويقول اصل فى واحد بيقول النص اتغير فى القرن التانى
طيب ابقى هاتلى الواحد دا نشوف بيقول ايه احنا مبنكلمش واحد منعرفوش 
بيقول اصل المخطوط مش دليل والمخطوط عايز دليل 
وام ترتر هى الدليل صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا ام حنفى ولا ميكنش رسولك هو الدليل يعنى اسيب مخطوط اثرى بيرجع زمنه ل 18 قرن واصدق خرافات ام ترتر 
ويقولك اصل حكاية ايه بقة استشهادات الاباء والتقليد دى قصة تانية خالص
والنبى تصدق مكنت اعرف 
ويقولك طيب اصدق مين الكاتب ولا الاب اللى بيشتهد منه 
هتصدق الاتنين يا كاتبن لان الاب مبيستشهدش من بيت والدته دا اقتباسات يا عزيزى والاقتباس بيعتمد على نص وطالما الاقتباس موجود اذن النص المقتبس ايضا نص حقيقى وموجود
ويطلع باتسنتاج كهرومغناطيسى ويقولك استشهادات الاباء ملهاش قيمة
كلمة صغيرة اقرب صفيحة زبالة واركن فيها وانت اصلا تتطلع ايه انت قيمتك صفر فى علم الباترولوجى المحترم اللى ليه علماء ومعاهد وكليلات لاهوتية بتدرسه تيجى انت يا شكشك وتهبل على علوم لاهوتية محترمة امال بوجى يعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## محب مايكل (20 فبراير 2011)

طيب صلي على النبي ياعم الحج D:smile01

ههههههههههههههه هو فين  البسملة والصلاة  على النبي واصحابه  والتكلم بصفة الجمع ولا انت  غرقت ببحر انت جاهل فيه؟؟ :smile02

اتوقع هذه نهاية النسخ واللصق من المواقع


----------



## ابن الكلمة (20 فبراير 2011)

*ما أروع ردودك أيها العظيم شمس الحق ، فقد قرأتها لكى أرى ما الذى ينقصها لأضيف عليها ولكننى وجدتُ نفسى أتعلم من كلامك بدلاً من أن أضيف إليه . 

بخصوص موضوع الموسوعة الكاثوليكية ولوثر ، على ما اعتقد أن الموضوع انتهى فى أخر مشاركتين لى ... أما بخصوص صيغة التعميد فأنا كنت قد وضعت بحث تجدونه هنا (للتحميل)

وبالتالى فأنا أرى أن جميع مواضيع النقاش قد احتدمت ...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

للأسف لن تجد من يرد عليك لانك انسان غير منظم ولا تعرف نظام ولا قوانين وسيتم حذف مشاركتك الى ان تتعلم النظام في المنتدى واحتفظ بكلامك الى حين ان تتعلم النظام


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 فبراير 2011)

*



 بمناسبة العبرى و طبعا طالما ذكرنا العبرى يبقى لازم نتكلم  شويه عن اليهود اللى هما اصل العبرى 000000حاسالك سؤال بسيط كده على  الماشى يا عم شمس الحق عن اليهود 0000اولا شوف يا عم الجامد ماذا يقول  اليهود على يسوع 0000قابل يا عم 0000
تذكر​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> الموسوعة اليهودية عن يسوع أنه كان يلقب بلقبي* المجهول وإبن الزنا وطبعا كلنا عارفين  (bastard)*:​*
> The two expressions so often applied to​*Jesus in later literature*“that anonymous one,”* the name of Jesus being avoided and *“bastard”.*​*
> وتنكر​*الموسوعة اليهودية أن يكون يسوع قد ولد من عذراء وتذكر أنه ولد ولادة عادية:
> The Jews, who are represented as inimical to Jesus in the canonical Gospels also, took him to be legitimate and*born in an entirely natural manner*.​*
> ...


*
تم الرد علي هذا الجهل في هذا الرابط

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127907

عجباً علي جاهلاً يشمر عن ساعدة؟!وهو لا يفقة ماذا ينقل اليس من المضحك ان تنسب صفات الرسول الكريم الي السيد المسيح كلي الطهر؟!هذا يسمي مرض الاسقاط لكني ساجاوبك بكل بساطة 
رد فادي في مدونة الايمان العلمي* *


يتكلم التلمود عن يسوع فى  نحو ست مرات. أحد المرات التى تكلم فيها التلمود عن يسوع، تبدو غريبة بشكل  ما، يخاطب القارىء عن يسوع بصورة عدائية جداً. بروس ميتزجر ترجم هذا النص، و  قام بالتعليق عليه و ذكر ما توصل له العلماء المسيحيين و اليهود حوله.  يقول النص:"يسوع، تحت عنوان ابن بانديرا، قِيل أنه قد وُلِد من معاشرة،  فأمه قد أغراها عشيق يُدعى بانديرا" (Metzger, The New Testament, P. 92).  النص فيه معلومات أخرى عن يسوع، لكن ليس وقتها الآن. فى تعليق ميتزجر على  النص، قال:"القصة الإفترائية لميلاده يبدو أنها تعكس معرفة بالتقليد  المسيحى بأن يسوع قد وُلِد من العذراء مريم، فالكلمة اليونانية لـ "عذراء" –  بارثينوس parthenos، قد تم تحريفها إلى إسم بانديرا" (السابق، ص 93).

الحقيقة إن ما جذب إنتباهى هنا ليس هو ما وصفه ميتزجر بإفتراء اليهود على  العذراء مريم، إنما نقطة أخرى تتعلق بلفظ ابن بانديرا. كون أن اليهود قاموا  بتحريف "بارثينوس" إلى "بانديرا"، تشير إلى أن فى بعض الأوساط اليهودية،  على الأقل، و فى أزمنة مبكرة و قد يكون فى أزمنة لاحقة أيضاً، قد دُعِى  يسوع بـ "ابن بارثينوس"، أى "ابن العذراء". ما لفت إنتباهى هنا هو أن هذا  التكوين التاريخى، يعطينا أفضل تفسير لتسمية المسيح "ابن مريم" فى شبه  الجزيرة العربية. لاحظ أن اللفظ تحور، من بارثينوس إلى بانديرا، لكن هذا  التحوير نفسه هو دليل ثبات إسلوب تسمية المسيح فى هذه الدوائر اليهودية.  فإستخدام نفس الإسلوب مع تغيير اللفظ ليصبح من تكريم إلى إهانة، هو أفضل  أساليب الإهانة.

أتمنى من الباحثين المتخصصين تكثيف البحث أكثر بشكل أكاديمى حول صورة  المسيح فى شبه الجزيرة العربية فى القرن السابع الميلادى. نحن بالفعل نحتاج  إلى دراسة منهجية كهذه تكشف لنا المزيد عن هذه الثقافة العربية.* *

**شكرا لمروركم يا احبة الحقيقة فية  جزئية التلمود كنت بحضر رد لكن لقيت استاذ نيو مان رد

يسوع ابن العذراء 

Yeshua son of Panthenon
********************* 
للاستاذ نيو مان

*​*
هكذا كان يتم الاشارة او تلقيب السيد يسوع المسيح بين المسيحيين في بداية المسيحية، وكما سجل الانجيل، ان المسيح مولود مريم العذراء بدون معرفة رجل (لوقا 1: 26- 38) ، وكما قام الوحي المقدس بشرح هذا وتفسيره بانه تحقيق النبؤة التي تكلم عنها النبي في القديم (اشعياء 7: 14) ، وذلك عندما ظهر الملاك ليوسف النجار وشرح له عن تتميم النبؤات القديمة في مريم العذراء امرأته قبل ان يدخل بها (متى 1: 18- 23) ،  ولكن في التلمود اليهودي كان يتم الاشارة الى شخصية (يسوع) بكثير من  السخرية والتجريح، ولذلك فكان يتم الاشارة اليه بكنايات كثيرة، واهمها  التسمية التي تم ترجمتها في العربية الى (يسوع ابن بانديرا) والذي سوف  نناقشه في هذا الموضوع، فمن اين جاءت التسمية التلمودية الساخرة : 

**

*​*Yeshu son of Pandera or Son of Panther 




***************** 



*​*اولا : يجب ان نكرر الاشارة الى ان التلمود لم يتم تسجيله الا في القرن الثاني الميلادي  ، قبل ذلك كان التلمود ينتقل شفاهة بين اليهود ، ولذلك فليس لدينا مرجعية  نعتمد عليها عن بدء هذه التسمية الا القرن الثاني الميلادي.

ثانيا : نشير الى طريقة التلمود في تسجيل بعض الاحداث او الاسماء بنفس  الاسلوب الساخر، وقد اشرنا اليها في مقال سابق (1 من 3) على سبيل المثال :


**يسوع يدعى " جيشو " والكلمة تعني " فليمح اسمه وذكره ". اسمه الأصلي هو "جيشوا" الذي يعني : المخلص " .


ماري و(مريم عليها السلام) تدعى " شاريا ", وتعني روشا. اسمها الأصلي "  مريام " القديسون المسيحيون، الكلمة بالعبرية هي " كيدوشيم " واليهود  يدعونهم " كيديشيم " أي الرجال المخنثون، إما القديسات فيدعونهن كيديشوت أي  المومسات. الأحد يدعى بيوم الكارثة.

الكنيسة لا تدعي " بيث هاتيفيللاه" أي بيت الصلاة بل بيت " هاتيفلاه" أي  بيت الباطل وكتب الإنجيل تدعى كتب الخطيئة........ الخ ونشر المعلمون  اليهود كثيرا من الكتب التي تفسر الفقرات المبهمة من التلمود وقد أتى على  ذكرها المؤلف.

**


*​*

*​*ونعود الى توضيح  هذا الامر بما حدث في اللغة الاصلية اليونانية (زمن انتشار المسيحية) وهذا  الرسم التوضيحي، يشرح كيف تم تحريف الاسم من (ابن العذراء) الى (ابن  بانديرا) والتي يفسرها البعض انه جندي روماني كان عشيقا لمريم القديسة  العذراء، والذي اثمرت العلاقة بالطفل يسوع !!! 



**











Son of Pantera

Son of Parthenon



*​*كل هذا  فعله اليهود لكي لا يعترفوا بولادة المسيح من عذراء بتول لم تعرف رجلا،  بالرغم من ان الانجيل يشرح وبدقة كيف ان هذا كان تحقيقا لنبؤة النبي اشيعاء  (التي سجلها العهد القديم والتي بيد اليهود ايضا) النبي اليهودي التي رآها  قبل اكثر من سبعة قرون من مجيء المسيح، ولنناقش هذه الجزئية باكثر تفصيل:





تقول النبؤة بحسب اشعياء 7: 14 

(ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية.ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل.)


ويحاول اليهود تفسير الكلمة العبرية (הָעַלְמָה) (هاعلماه) المترجمة (العذراء)، بمعنى (المرأة المتزوجة) او (المرأة الشابة حديثة الزواج). 

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Isa&c=7&v=14&t=KJV#conc/14 


לָכֵן יִתֵּן אֲדֹנָי הוּא לָכֶם אֹות הִנֵּה הָעַלְמָה הָרָה וְיֹלֶדֶת בֵּן וְקָרָאת שְׁמֹו עִמָּנוּ אֵֽל׃

ولكن بالرجوع الى  الترجمة السبعينية اليونانية لنفس الآية ، سنجد انهم ترجموها (παρθένος)  (Parthenon) بمعنى (العذراء)، اي المرأة غير المتزوجة والتي لم تعرف رجلا.



διὰ τοῦτο δώσει κύριος αὐτὸς ὑμῖν σημεῖον ἰδοὺ ἡ παρθένος ἐν γαστρὶ ἕξει καὶ τέξεται υἱόν καὶ καλέσεις τὸ ὄνομα αὐτοῦ Εμμανουηλ 


http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Isa&c=7&v=14&t=KJV#conc/14




وقد وردت هذه الكلمة في الاصل العبري 6 مرات أخرى، 4 مرات بصيغة المفرد، ومرتين بصيغة الجمع. 




http://www.blueletterbible.org/lang/lexicon/lexicon.cfm?Strongs=H5959&t=KJV* *




وكما جاء في الهامش في الموقع اعلاه :
*​*"There  is no instance where it can be proved that 'almâ designates a young  woman who is not a virgin. The fact of virginity is obvious in Gen 24:43  where 'almâ is used of one who was being sought as a bride for Isaac."  (R. Laird Harris, et al. Theological Wordbook of the Old Testament, p. 672.)
*​*وهذا ما سوف نفعله الان باستعراض جميع الحالات التي جاءت فيها الكلمة في الاصل العبري 
*​**************
*​*الحالة الثانية : (تكوين 24: 43)




הִנֵּה אָנֹכִי נִצָּב עַל־עֵין הַמָּיִם וְהָיָה הָֽעַלְמָה הַיֹּצֵאת לִשְׁאֹב וְאָמַרְתִּי אֵלֶיהָ הַשְׁקִֽינִי־נָא מְעַט־מַיִם מִכַּדֵּֽךְ׃




(وكانت الفتاة حسنة المنظر جدا وعذراء لم يعرفها رجل.فنزلت الى العين وملأت جرتها وطلعت.)



*​*وهذه قصة خادم  ابراهيم الذي ذهب الى ارض ابراهيم الاصلية لخطبة عروس لابنه اسحق ، ويقول  الكتاب انه وجد (رفقة) ووصفها بانها (علماه = عذراء) ، وجاءت الترجمة  السبعينية (Parthenon) ولايمكن لاحد تفسير الكلمة على انها كانت (امرأة  صغيرة السن حديثة الزواج) !!!

**

*​**************
*​*


الحالة الثالثة : * *(الخروج 2: 8)




וַתֹּֽאמֶר־לָהּ בַּת־פַּרְעֹה לֵכִי וַתֵּלֶךְ הָֽעַלְמָה וַתִּקְרָא אֶת־אֵם הַיָּֽלֶד׃







فقالت لها ابنة فرعون اذهبي . فذهبت الفتاة ودعت ام الولد 



*​*والكلام هنا عن  اخت موسى الرضيع ، عندما كانت تراقب اخوها الذي وضعوه في السلة في النهر ،  وتكلمت مع ابنة فرعون، واشار الكتاب اليها بانها (علماه) ولا يمكن ان  يفسرها احد بانها ( فتاة حديثة الزواج ) بل هي طفلة عذراء لم تعرف رجلا  !!!!

**

*​**************
*​*الحالة الرابعة : (سفر الامثال 30: 19)




דֶּרֶךְ הַנֶּשֶׁר בַּשָּׁמַיִם דֶּרֶךְ נָחָשׁ עֲלֵי צוּר דֶּֽרֶךְ־אֳנִיָּה בְלֶב־יָם וְדֶרֶךְ גֶּבֶר בְּעַלְמָֽה׃
*​*18 ثلاثة عجيبة فوقي واربعة لا اعرفها 19 طريق نسر في السموات وطريق حيّة على صخر وطريق سفينة في قلب البحر وطريق رجل بقلب فتاة. 

**

*​*وهنا يستعجب الحكيم من  اربعة لا يمكن رصد حركاتها ومنها طريق رجل بقلب (علماه)عذراء، امام الناس  غير متزوجة وبحكم التي لا تعرف رجلا، ولكن لا يمكن تتبع هذا تماما مثل طريق  السفينة في البحر او النسر المحلق في الفضاء او ثعبان يسعى على صخرة، ومرة  اخرى ترجمتها السبيعينة اليونانية (parthenon)

***************
*​*الحالة الخامسة : (نشيد الاناشيد 1: 3)

לְרֵיחַ שְׁמָנֶיךָ טֹובִים שֶׁמֶן תּוּרַק שְׁמֶךָ עַל־כֵּן עֲלָמֹות אֲהֵבֽוּךָ׃

لرائحتك ادهانك الطيبة. اسمك دهن مهراق. لذلك احبتك العذارى 



*​*وهنا الكلمة جاءت بصيغة  الجمع (علموه) والحديث فيه لعذراء النشيد ، تكلم عريسها بأنه مطمح لكل  الفتيات العذارى الراغبات في الزواج، ولا يمكن ان يفسرها او يفهمها احد  بانه مطمح لكل ( السيدات حديثات الزواج او المتزوجات حديثا ) .

**

*​**************
*​*الحالة السادسة :(نشيد الاناشيد 6 :8)



ִׁשִּׁים הֵמָּה מְּלָכֹות וּשְׁמֹנִים פִּֽילַגְשִׁים וַעֲלָמֹות אֵין מִסְפָּֽר׃



هن ستون ملكة وثمانون سرّية وعذارى بلا عدد 



*​*وهنا ايضا التمييز واضح  بين الملكات والسّريات والعذارى (علموه)، واذا لم يكن هناك فرق بين العذارى  والسّريات لما ذكرهما في قائمتين منفصلتين.

**

*​**************
*​*الحالة السادسة : (المزامير 68: 25)




ִדְּמוּ שָׁרִים אַחַר נֹגְנִים בְּתֹוךְ עֲלָמֹות תֹּופֵפֹֽות׃

من قدام المغنون ومن وراء ضاربو الاوتار في الوسط فتيات ضاربات الدفوف. 



*​*وهو يقول بأن مجموعة من  الفتيات العذاري كانت ضمن فريق العزف الذي كونه الملك داود لتقديم الترانيم  والمزامير، ولا يمكن الترجيح بفي هذا النص هل هن فتايت عذارى غير متزوجات  او هن حديثات الزوجات، فلن نعتير هذا النص لترجيح اي جانب.

**

*​**************
*​*

الخلاصة: من الاقتباسات الستة  الاخرى الواضحة انها تتحدث عن الكلمة في الاصل العبري (علماه) تتكلم عن  فتاة صغيرة لم يسبق لها الزواج ولم تعرف رجلا ، وبالاضافة الى الترجمة  السبيعينية اليونانية لنص اشعياء 7: 14 ، لا نجد اي مجال للشك ان الوحي  المقدس كان يقصد ان يقول بميلاد المسيح المنتظر من عذراء لم تعرف رجلا.




فلماذا يثير اليهود فيما يثيرونه حول وضد شخصية يسوع المسيح شبهات او  اتهامات الى طريقة ولادته المعجزية من عذراء ، فيحاولون النيل من شرف  وقداسة وطهارة القديسة العذراء مريم، فينسبون الي يسوع لقب (ابن بانديرا)  في محاولة للسخرية من لقبه الشرعي (ابن العذراء) متلاعبين بالكلمات مستغلين  التشابه اللفظي بينهما، في محاولة لايجاد مخرج من الاعتراف بميلاد يسوع من  العذراء المخطوبة ليوسف والتي لم يعرفها، فنسبوا اليها علاقة غير شرعية  بجندي روماني. 



والسؤال الحقيقي، لماذا ظهرت هذه المزاعم في القرن الثاني الميلادي فقط ؟  ولماذا لم يقيموا شريعة موسى في التوراة اذا كانت لديهم هذه المعرفة بميلاد  يسوع ؟؟

*​*

*************
* *لمزيد من التفصيل والرد على هذه الجزئية ، ارجو قراءة المقال بعنوان : الرد على شبهة نبؤة عمانوئيل الملفقة :

http://newman-in-christ.blogspot.com...g-post_12.html



*​*
* *شخصية يسوع من التلمود اليهودي 








* *في الحلقة  السابقة انتهينا الى ان التلمود الحالي تم تعديل كل الفقرات التي تتكلم عن  (يسوع الناصري)،والاكتفاء بالاشارة اليه ببعض الاسماء والتلميحات ولذلك  سنجد ان التلمود يذكره بالاسماء التالية :

**Yeshu

Pantera

Ben Pantira

Ben Stada

Such-an-one
*​*وسوف  نناقش اصل بعض هذه الاسماء ، والخاصة بوصفه (ابن غير شرعي) او (ابن زنى )  في حلقة منفصلة (ان شاء الرب وعشنا)، والان نناقش بعض الاستشهادات من  التلمود وكتابات اليهود عن شخص (يسوع).

**


الاستشهاد الاول :

التلمود اليهودي صفحة 210

http://www.sacred-texts.com/jud/t01/t0124.htm#fr_138



*​*"One who tattooes two letters on his flesh," etc. We have learned in a Boraitha: Said R. Eliezer to the sages: "Did not the son of Sattadai 1  bring witchcraft out of Egypt, through tattooing on his flesh?"  Answered the sages: "He was a fool and we do not cite single instances  of fools."
*​*


وفي هذا الاقتباس نرى الاشارة  واضحة الى (يسوع) كونه جاء من مصر متعلما السحر ، ووصفه التلمود بانه شخص  (مخادع)، وبغض النظر عن الاهانة ، الا ان التقرير واضح بأن يسوع ذهب في  طفولته الى مصر وعاد منها وصنع عجائب (نسبوها) الى السحر. 

جدير بالذكر ان الانجيل نفسه سجل اهانات اليهود ليسوع المسيح ، فتارة وصفه اخوته بالمختل (مرقس 3: 21)، او قالوا عنه انه يخرج الشياطين ببعلزبول (متى 12: 24) و (لوقا 11: 15) أو حتى قالوا ان به شيطان (يوحنا 7: 20 ) و (يوحنا 8: 48 - 52)



اذا فالاتهامات والاهانات بأنه  يستعمل السحر الاسود او الاستعانة بالشياطين ليست جديدة، ولكن رد السيد  المسيح عليها كان منطقيا وحازما ، فان الشيطان لا ينقسم على ذاته والا  فمملتكه ستخرب وتزول * *(لوقا 11: 18)  بل ان السيد يسوع المسيح سألهم سؤالا مباشرا عن اولادهم بمن يخرجون  الشياطين : (ان كنت انا ببعلزبول اخرج الشياطين فابناؤكم بمن يخرجون.لذلك  هم يكونون قضاتكم.) (متى 12: 27) و ( لوقا 11: 19) السؤال محرجا لهم ، لانهم كانوا يخرجون الشياطين باسم يسوع المسيح نفسه (لوقا 9: 49) ، وهذا ايضا ما كان يحاول ان يفعله سكاوا وابناؤه السبعة (اعمال الرسل 19: 13- 17)




*​*****************
*​*


الاستشهاد الثاني : الصلب 

التلمود اليهودي الصفحة 104 و 105 



http://www.sacred-texts.com/jud/tsa/tsa27.htm#fr_331
*​*
*​*p. 104
*​*

T. X. 11. In the case of  any one who is liable to death penalties enjoined in the Law, it is not  proper to lie in wait for him except he be a beguiler. How do they lie  in wait? Two disciples are stationed in an inner room, while the culprit  is in an outer room. A candle is lit and so placed that they can see  him as well as hear his voice And so they did to Ben Stada in Lud. 1
* *


* *104:1
*​*Sanh. 67a  continues: "Whom they hanged on the eve of the Passover." Ben Stada was  the son of Pandera. (Then why is he called the son of Stada?) R. Hisda  said: "The husband of his mother was called Stada, and her seducer  Pandera." But the husband was known to be Pappus ben Jehuda, and the  mother's (real) name Miriam M’gadd’la (the women's hairdresser). And Stada was the name applied to her in that s’tath da, "she went astray" from her husband." On the identifications arising from this, see R. T. Herford, Christianity in Talmud and Midrash (London, 1903), and G. H. Box, The Virgin Birth of Jesus (London, 1916), Appendix I.

*​*وفي  هذا الاقتباس نرى انه تم نقل الفقرة من (المتن) الى (الهامش) كما عرفنا في  الحلقة السابقة بناء على تعليمات مجلس السنودس لليهودي في بولندا عام 1631



الفقرة تتحدث عن  القوانين التي يعمل بها في حال الاستماع الى شهادة شخص متهم بالتجديف او  بعقوبة تستحق القتل ، بان يستجوبه شخص في الغرفة الخارجية ،ويكون هناك  اثنان في غرفة مجاورة داخلية ، ويوضع مصباح في في الغرفة الخارجية ليستطيع  ان يرى الشهود ويسمعون المتهم ، وهو لا يراهم ولا يسمعهم ، وهكذا فعلوا  بالمدعو ( ابن ستادا) [1] (Ben Stada) 





الهامش يستطرد : الذي علقوه في ليلة الفصح ، (ابن ستادا هو ايضا ابن بنديرا)، الراباي  (هدسا) يفسر ذلك بان امه كانت متزوجة من رجل اسمه (ستادا) وعشيقها اسمه  (بنديرا)، واسم امه الحقيقية ( مريم المجدل) او (مصففة الشعر)، ثم اشتهرت  باسم ( ستادا) والذي معناه (التي ضلت) عن زوجها بهذا الفعل.





*******************
**

*​*هناك اعتراض يهودي ان  المذكورة هنا هي (مريم المجدل) او مصففة الشعر ويعترض انها ربما اشارة الى  (مريم المجدلية) ، ولكن الاعتراض وحده لا يكفي لالغاء التشابة الواضح في  الشخص المشار اليه ف (مريم) ام يسوع هي ابنة (هالي)[2] ، وهي متزوجة من  (نجار) ، ومن الواضح ان الاشارة اليها بانها (مصففة شعر) او ربطها بشخصية  اخرى كانت موجودة في نفس الفترة لها نفس الاسم (مريم المجدلية) [3] وكانت  خاطئة واخرج منها المسيح سبعة شياطين (مرقس 16: 9) و(لوقا 8: 2) فواضح ان الاشارة المقصود بها الاساءة وليس تحديد الشخصية.



**

*​******************


**الاستشهاد الثالث : القيامة من الاموت

من اقوال الراباي سمعان ب. لاكيش

سنهدريم 106

يقول فيها : ويل له من يقول انه قام من الاموات باسم الله . 



*​*And he took up his parable, and said, Alas, who shall live when God doeth this!10 R. Simeon b. Lakish said: Woe unto him who maketh himself alive by the name of God,11
*​*


*****************


* *


الاستشهاد الرابع : اعلان يسوع انه الله الظاهر في الجسد 
*​*من اقوال  الراباي اليعازر ، وكتب في حوالي العام 160 للميلاد، عن ان انسانا ، ابن  المرأة ، يقول عن نفسه انه الله ، وسيقود العالم الى ضلالة كبيرة ، وسيزعم  انه سيصعد وسوف يعود مرة اخرى في الايام الاخيرة، ويحذر الراباي اليعازر من  تصديق هذا الانسان.[4]

**
*​**************
*​*من  كل هذه الاقتباسات من التلمود اليهودي ، ومن استشهادات اخرى كثيرة نجدها في  مقالة بقلم ( سام شمعون ) بعنوان (يسوع في تعاليم تقليد الراباي او  الحاخامات )
http://www.answering-islam.org/Shamoun/talmud_jesus.htm


نستنتج ما يلي : 


1- ولادته تم في ظروف غير عادية ، مما دعا بعض الحاخامات دعوته ( ابن بانديرا) او ( ابن غير شرعي ) .
2- امه اسمها ( مريم ) وهي ( بنت هالي )
3- اسمه ايضا ( ابن المرأة)
4- مات معلقا في ليلة الفصح 
5- اعلن انه قام من بين الاموات بقدرة الله 
6- اعلن عن نفسه انه (الله ) و(ابن الله) و (ابن الانسان)
7- صعد وقال انه سوف يعود مرة اخرى 
8- حاول البعض تنصيبه ملكا
9- كان لديه عدد من التلاميذ ( المقربين منه كانوا خمسة)
10- كان يصنع المعجزات بطريقة اذهلت البعض واتهموه بالسحر
11- اسمه كان له قوة الشفاء 
12- احد معلمي اليهود انبهر بتعاليمه 


وكما ترى ، فان كل هذه الاستنتاجات من التلمود اليهودي ، كلها تشير الى نفس  الاقوال التي قالها المسيح عن نفسه ، فهل كان كاذبا ام اثبت صدق اقواله  بالمعجزات والبراهين التي شاهدها الناس في وقتها ، والان المعجزة الابقى  انه بالفعل مات على الصليب ودفن وقام من بين الاموات في اليوم الثالث وظهر  لعدد كبير من تلاميذه وصعد الى السموات ، تماما كما تنبأ عن نفسه واخبر عنه  شهود العيان ؟


* ***************


الهوامش 
*​*[1] 

Stada = yeshu @ answers.com

http://www.answers.com/topic/yeshu



*​*

*​*[2]

According to the Jewish Tractate of Talmud, the Chagigah a certain person had a dream in which he saw the punishment of the damned. In the dream, 












"He  saw Mary the daughter of Heli amongst the shades..." (John Lightfoot,  Commentary On the New Testament from the Talmud and Hebraica [Oxford  University Press, 1859; with a second printing from Hendrickson  Publishers Inc., 1995], vol. 1, p. v; vol. 3, p.55)Compare this with Luke 3:23
http://www.answering-islam.org/Shamoun/talmud_jesus.htm 

[3]

**Morey quotes from the Soncino edition of the Babylonian Talmud:
*​*
Footnote in Soncino: "Supposed by Tosah, * *to  be the Mother of Jesus; cf. Shab. 104b in the earlier uncensored  editions. Her de******ion Megaddela (hairdresser) is connected by some  with the name of Mary Magdalene whose name was confused with the name of  Mary, the mother of Jesus." (Ibid., p. 7)
* *
*​*http://www.answering-islam.org/Shamoun/talmud_jesus.htm 

[4]

IV. Jesus' Deity


Christian Author Michael Green quotes a rabbi named Eliezar, writing about AD 160, who writes: 






"God saw that a man, son of a woman, was to come forward in the future, who would attempt to make himself God and lead the whole world astray. And if he says he is God he is a liar. And he will lead men astray, and say that he will depart and will return at the end of days." (Green, Who is this Jesus? [Nashville: Thomas Nelson Publishers, 1992], p. 60- cited in We Believe Series - Basics of Christianity, Jesus Knowing Our Savior,  author Max Anders [Nashville: Thomas Nelson Publishers, 1995], p. 136)  "Rabbi Eliezer ha-Kappar said: God gave strength to his (Balaam's) voice  so that it went from one end of the world to the other, because he  looked forth and beheld the nations that bow down to the sun and moon  and stars, and to wood and stone, and he looked forth and saw that  there was a man, born of a woman, who should rise up and seek to make  himself God, and to cause the whole world to go astray. Therefore  God gave power to the voice of Balaam that all the peoples of the world  might hear, and thus he spake: Give heed that ye go not astray after that man, for is written, 'God is not a man that he should lie.' And if he says that he is God, he is a liar; and he will deceive and say that he departed and cometh again at the end.  He saith and he shall not perform. See what is written: And he took up  his parable and said, 'Alas, when God doeth this.' Balaam said, Alas,  who shall live - of what nation which heareth that man who hath made himself God." (Yalkut Shimeon, [Salonica] sec. 725 on wayissa mishalo [Num. 23. 7], according to Midrash Y'lamm'denue) Another rabbi, writing a hundred years after Eliezer, states: 









"Rabbi Abahu said, If a man says 'I am God,' he lies; if he says, 'I am the Son of man' he shall rue it; 'I will go up to heaven,' (to this applies Num. xxiii 19) he saith, but shall not perform it." (Jerusalem Talmud Taanith-65b) *​*http://www.answering-islam.org/Shamoun/talmud_jesus.htm
*​*




*​*مصادر اخرى :


http://www.sacred-texts.com/jud/t10/ht105.htm



http://www.doxa.ws/Jesus_pages/Talmud_JC.html





* *http://www.answering-islam.org/Shamoun/talmud_jesus.htm

*​*




http://talmud.faithweb.com/articles/jesus.html





http://watch.pair.com/HRChrist.html



http://www.bluffton.edu/~humanities/1/celsus.htm#bk1



مصدر يعترض 
*​*The Jesus Narrative In The Talmud

**Written by Gil Student

http://talmud.faithweb.com/articles/jesusnarr.html





مصدر يفند الاعتراض 

http://www.doxa.ws/Jesus_pages/Talmud_JC2.html
*​*






*​*

الاستاذ نيو مان


*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2011)

*هو خلاص افلس ومش عارف يدافع عن كاتبه الفاشل فقالك اقول اى كلام ايه علاقة الموضوع دا باللى احنا بنتكلم فيه المجانين فى نعيم
*


----------



## ابن الكلمة (23 فبراير 2011)

*لماذا هذه النقاط الثمانية ؟

لماذا كتبت هذه النقاط الثمانية ؟ هل لأنه لا يوجد أى خطأ فى الكتاب إلا ما أشرت إليه ؟ 
بالتأكيد لا ، فأنا أردت أن أوضح حقيقة هذا الرجل ، فأوضحت جهله بالتاريخ وعدم أمانته العلمية ولا أريد أن أقول تزويره لأنها كلمة صعبة ، وأردت أن أوضح طريقة التفكير التى يسير بها فعندما أراد ان يثبت اعجاز القرآن وجدناه يقبل كلام العامة أن الدحية هى بيضة النعامة مخالفاً بذلك كل المعاجم العربية ، لم يحتاج إلى دليل أو مرجع ليثبت صحة قرأنه بل اعتمد على ما سمعه وعلى تفسيره الشخصى للآيات وقدم هذا فى كتابه على أنه الحق وهذا ما يرفضه المنطق وبقية العلماء المسلمين ..... 

أما عن بقية كتابه فهو تجميع لشبهات قديمة قد قام الكثيرين بالرد عليها ، وأنا منذ عامين نشرت بحثاً قمت فيه بالرد على كل ما أثاره حول الآيات التى تشير إلى الثالوث ... وقد كتب القمص عبد المسيح بسيط بحثاً رد فيه على شبهة أن الكتاب المقدس شهد على نفسه بالتحريف (هنا) وعن التناقضات المدعاة فى الكتاب المقدس قد رد عليها الدكتور القس منيس عبد النور (شبهات وهمية حول الكتاب المقدس) وغيره الكثيرون ..... 

أما العجيب هو الوهم الذى يحياه الكثيرون بأن القرآن ، لا يوجد حرف مختلف فيه وهذا كلام مضاد للواقع (راجع هنا) هناك شئ اسمه القراءات أى اختلاف قراءة النص ، المهم أن القرآن (مصحف حفص) عدد صفحاته 600 صفحة فأراد الدكتور عبد اللطيف خطيب تجميع القراءات المختلفة لكل آية من القرآن فوضع (معجم القراءات) فى ثلاثة مجلدات فى 6000 صفحة ، أى أن الاختلافات تساوى عشرة أضعاف القرآن ، وأنا لولا أننى لا أحب أن أكتب فى الاسلاميات لوضعت كتاباً ضخماً عن الاختلافات التى تؤثر فى المعنى القرآنى والتى تثير مشكلات فقهية وغيرها ..... *


----------

